# Gray MacKenzie Bahrain



## Cobbydale

Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


----------



## Alan Malpas

Cobbydale, a dear friend of mine Capt Barri Martin,who has recently moved from Newport,South Wales to Banbury,was with them for a while,
he was last time as far as I can remember Master in the "fiazer" if spelling is correct,he is retired now.But worked with whwn he was cargo superintendent
with British Steel.Will forward his email address as soon as I can,he would most likely now a few more.! ! !

Cheers

Alan


----------



## price

Hello Cobbeydale;
I am not sure what period you are asking about, I didn't sail with Gray McKenzie but remember their vessels well. I was Master of two Carapetian small coasters in 1967 the Khododad Vananca and the Darvish Vananca, we used to see the Gray Mac ships regulary, we were running mostly from Abadan to Doha Abu dhabi Dubai and Ras al Khaima.
I remember my first trip to Abu Dhabi we were at anchor off the entrance to the lagoon, our agent had gone for a walkabout and we didn't have a radio so all requests for a pilot were ignored. I ventured in a couple of times using a lead line but with less that a foot under keel clearance I got cold feet and returned to anchor. about 24 hrs. later we saw a Gray Mac coaster coming into the lagoon and saw that she was the same draft as ourselves so we followed her in, scraping the bottom as we went and then layed second bottom to her on the Government wharf. I appointed Gray McKenzies as our agents. The agent then was a young man Mr. McKenzie, no relation.
Bruce.


----------



## BillH

Cobbydale said:


> Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


Alan Hughes (AL MUHTAR) is a member on the website Clydesite / tugtalk


----------



## WilliamH

I worked at Bahrain Slipway, for Gray Macks, fromm 1977 to 1986. The only sea staff names I can remember are John Fulton (Chief Engineer) and Harry Baxter ( Capt on Graygaurd or Grayfoil). Harry was a very keen fisherman, I remember being a passenger on the Graygaurd and we were fed on blue crabs and chanard, all caught by Harry.


----------



## Cobbydale

Alan Malpas said:


> Cobbydale, a dear friend of mine Capt Barri Martin,who has recently moved from Newport,South Wales to Banbury,was with them for a while,
> he was last time as far as I can remember Master in the "fiazer" if spelling is correct,he is retired now.But worked with whwn he was cargo superintendent
> with British Steel.Will forward his email address as soon as I can,he would most likely now a few more.! ! !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alan


Hi Alan,
I remember Barri quite well, I was in their tugs Al Muheeb and Al Muhtar berthing tankers at Kharg Island and other ports etc between 1977-1980.
Cheers
Alan Hughes


----------



## manowari

I worked as a diver for Algosaibi from 77 - 79 in Bahrain and Saudi and later in Bahrain from 79 - 82 and worked under a number of Gray Mac boats not to mention rebuilding part of Bahrain Slipway... One little GM tug broke the sub sea cable in Bahrain which caused a blackout...


----------



## Sailtie

*Al Muheeb*

Hi there,
I was Mate on the Al Muheeb when we delivered her from Rotterdam to Bahrain in 1976. The master was John Egglestone from Whitley Bay. A nice bloke - we got on well. It was an interesting trip with an ex Pakistan Navy crew. I remember Alan ? was second mate and Roy Thompson was 2nd Engineer.
Alan and I had to fight our way out of the Moon Plaza Hotel after a row about the bill. Happy days.


----------



## john richards

Hi Cobbydale, Nick Trott "The Bahrain Bugle" ring any bells?
Cheers John Richards


----------



## billyboy

welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Kaituo

I was with Gray Macs in Bahrain from 1975 thru 1987 with a spell as a Pilot in Port Rashid, Dubai in between. Of the tug skippers, I met a few in China many years later working for either Huawei or Hong Kong Towage and Salvage. Billy Cranham and Tom Rickard come to mind. 
The Gray Titan which was once 'Pride of the Fleet' was bought by the Chinese in 1990 and is still operating as 'Hua Long' in Bohai Bay, China.
However some of the stars I had the pleasure of dealings with as Ops Manager at Mina Sulman were; Rory McGrory ( Al Salama), Alan Gay, Charlie Proctor, Nick Trott, Dave Henson, Jaguar George, John Garrod, Malcolm Wright, DJ Bicker-Caarten to name just a few.

G-M had some nice traditional tugs which looked good but were dogs to handle. How about 'Runnymede', 'Al Kabeer' and 'Al Salama' compared with the Howard tugs 'Qader / Qawi / Hamed'. All single screw but worlds apart in handling...


----------



## todd

*Gray Titan*

I was Master with Gray macs from 72 to 85 and started on the Al Salama and ended on the Gray Titan. 
I joined the Titan in Suez 18/9/80 and apart from a spell on the Gray Samsom from 23/2/84 to 6/7/84 I signed off `at sea` 16/4/85 (Arabian Gulf) During most of my time we were involved in towage for ADMA-OPCO at Das Island and the rig-tows in the Abu Dhabi oilfieds. Between 30 Dec 80 and 5 Feb 84 we handled and positioned 353 rigs/work-over barges etc.(I have no record of the others after that date...lost over the years?) There was one other noteable job we were engaged in,the salvage of the `Thorshavet`which we completed on the 24th December 1984.She had been hit by an Iranian missle on her way from the Northern Gulf to parts unknown. The job proper was undertaken by Smits who having run out of AFFF called on our assistance..(We were on salvage station `Charlie` off the Bahrain boat Beacon) 
I also worked in Port Rashid ,Dubai Dry Docks,Kharg Island,Ras Tannurah doing berthing duties.Other times I was involved in all kinds of operations from their launch service to survey work and to deep-sea towing.
I retired when I left the Gray Titan.
For me it was a sad day but I have a lot of memories,some good some bad,to look back upon.My main and lasting memories are of the people I sailed with and their humour sometimes under the harshest of cir***stances.
I certainly remember J.Garrod as he sailed with me as joint Master on the Titan.(His father was,by the way,Managing Director of United Towing) I also remember C.Proctor(the pocket sized Errol Flynn)Brian Gay,Nick Trott,Dave Henshaw,`Jaguar`George Alker,Malcolm Wright,Harry Trigg,The `Billy-Boys` Rutherford,Watt & Dougherty,Harry & son Dave Parry,Eddy Kavanagh,Peter Rimmer,Joe Major & Colin McCluskey.
Then ofcourse the shore staff C.Clapperton,J.Cuttcliffe,B.Howe,P.G.Carr,L.E.Taylor,N.R.Burrell,I.H.Mathieson,A.Blair and J.Hendry.I have just looked back over my scrawl and fear I am starting to look like a directory so on that note I will end.

Regards to all exGray Macs,

Jim Todd.


Kaituo said:


> I was with Gray Macs in Bahrain from 1975 thru 1987 with a spell as a Pilot in Port Rashid, Dubai in between. Of the tug skippers, I met a few in China many years later working for either Huawei or Hong Kong Towage and Salvage. Billy Cranham and Tom Rickard come to mind.
> The Gray Titan which was once 'Pride of the Fleet' was bought by the Chinese in 1990 and is still operating as 'Hua Long' in Bohai Bay, China.
> However some of the stars I had the pleasure of dealings with as Ops Manager at Mina Sulman were; Rory McGrory ( Al Salama), Alan Gay, Charlie Proctor, Nick Trott, Dave Henson, Jaguar George, John Garrod, Malcolm Wright, DJ Bicker-Caarten to name just a few.
> 
> G-M had some nice traditional tugs which looked good but were dogs to handle. How about 'Runnymede', 'Al Kabeer' and 'Al Salama' compared with the Howard tugs 'Qader / Qawi / Hamed'. All single screw but worlds apart in handling...


----------



## todd

*Kharg Island.*

Hi, 
Is this the same Alan Hughes who went to a shore job with Scheldt in Sharjah? 
I was at Kharg on the Al Muheeb,Al Muhtar and Al Kabeer during the period immediately after the Iran Revolution for a period of approx 18 - 24 months.After there was a British Master shot off their coast Gray Macs stopped their British Officers from working there though we still worked in other aspects of their Industry.(One that comes to mind was the Atomic Power Station being built South of Bushire [Hallilleh ?]Where we would berth the unloading ships in the cooling water inlet....Dockers were flown from Newcastle to unload the ships and a Pilot from Holland to oversee the docking operation(he had to sleep on my settee until the ship docked and he could use their facilities..the return journey he flew direct)
Well thats all for now.

Regards Jim Todd.



Cobbydale said:


> Hi Alan,
> I remember Barri quite well, I was in their tugs Al Muheeb and Al Muhtar berthing tankers at Kharg Island and other ports etc between 1977-1980.
> Cheers
> Alan Hughes


----------



## todd

*Al Jabbar*

[Hi Cobbydale,I was wondering if you had the date ot the photo of Al Jabbar?I was Master of her on the following dates.
25/05/76......11/07/76....two days off???
13/07/76......01/09/76

10/09/77......07/11/77

17/01/79......20/01/79....three days..on passage from Dubai to Charbhar.Iran
The revolution was about to start and I was on the 
GMZ 8 during the evacuation of that site.(N.Arabian
Sea...almost on the Pakistan border)
06/03/79......19/03/79.That was my last time aboard her.
Why I was wondering is in case that was me trying to get out of the bridge window in your photograph(K) 
The poor A/C would make you feel like it sometimes but ofcourse the bridge didn`t have any.

Regards Jim


----------



## todd

Does anyone have any photos of the `Gray Titan` in her old livery or new also does anyone have an address/site for her new owners?
I would be grateful for any and all help in this.
Regards Jim.


----------



## Cobbydale

todd said:


> [Hi Cobbydale,I was wondering if you had the date ot the photo of Al Jabbar?I was Master of her on the following dates.
> 25/05/76......11/07/76....two days off???
> 13/07/76......01/09/76
> 
> 10/09/77......07/11/77
> 
> 17/01/79......20/01/79....three days..on passage from Dubai to Charbhar.Iran
> The revolution was about to start and I was on the
> GMZ 8 during the evacuation of that site.(N.Arabian
> Sea...almost on the Pakistan border)
> 06/03/79......19/03/79.That was my last time aboard her.
> Why I was wondering is in case that was me trying to get out of the bridge window in your photograph(K)
> The poor A/C would make you feel like it sometimes but ofcourse the bridge didn`t have any.
> 
> Regards Jim


The guy in the wheelhouse is John Gault (three fingers) nice to hear from you after all these years
Regards
Alan (Scheldt Gulf)


----------



## Cobbydale

john richards said:


> Hi Cobbydale, Nick Trott "The Bahrain Bugle" ring any bells?
> Cheers John Richards


Aye remember Nick very well, we sailed together on the AL MUHEEB for a spell
Cheers
Alan.


----------



## Don Matheson

The photos Cobbydale posted of Al Muhtar opened some memory cells. Remember both her and Al Maheeb working at Ras Tanura. I worked for Aramco and visited for a chat when I could as they docked at our pier.
Remember one very good Captain Eddy Kavanagh think he was from Liverpool, anyone know what happened to him. When I say he was a good Captain, they were all good but I remember his name.
There was another Captain around the same time but cant remember his name. He was waiting on the court case on salvage money for a jack up rig that was about to be abandoned because of the war ( Iraq - Iran) when he came past and took them in tow to Bharain. Would love to know the outcome of that.
Don


----------



## Cobbydale

Don Matheson said:


> The photos Cobbydale posted of Al Muhtar opened some memory cells. Remember both her and Al Maheeb working at Ras Tanura. I worked for Aramco and visited for a chat when I could as they docked at our pier.
> Remember one very good Captain Eddy Kavanagh think he was from Liverpool, anyone know what happened to him. When I say he was a good Captain, they were all good but I remember his name.
> There was another Captain around the same time but cant remember his name. He was waiting on the court case on salvage money for a jack up rig that was about to be abandoned because of the war ( Iraq - Iran) when he came past and took them in tow to Bharain. Would love to know the outcome of that.
> Don


Eddy ended up as the training master for the ARAMCO tugs at Ras Tanura.


----------



## todd

todd said:


> Does anyone have any photos of the `Gray Titan` in her old livery or new also does anyone have an address/site for her new owners?
> I would be grateful for any and all help in this.
> Regards Jim.


The photos I had originally entered have been removed. ? ?


----------



## K urgess

Sorry, but I've had to remove the pictures from your post for copyright reasons. We do not allow pictures from other sites.
You are allowed to link to the pictures on the other site.
Regards
Kris


----------



## Don Matheson

Cobbydale. Thanks for the information about Eddy. I had a feeling that may have happened as Aramco had a whole lot of new tugs coming out and I know Eddy and I went out on the Aramco trials of the first and second ones to arrive. You know the sort of trial, hundreds talking and looking out the wheelhouse windows and two guys working. I know the port captain was sniffing around for a new training officer then as the regular trainers were from artic trawlers.
When I said GM Captains were good, I spent most of my time on the Marjan (Aramco) tugs and it was a treat to go on board the Dortzebank ( Dutch tug Dutch crew) the Jabar (mcAllisters tug British engineers, captain and mate) and the Grey Macs tugs. It was a joy to watch them driving compared to the Saudi Captains with the big single screw Marjans.
Don


----------



## dnobmal

Hi to you all the last time I saw Henshaw he was on the tugs at Shetland Towage Sullom Voe that was a few years ago in the eighties he left to go to as far as I know a company that was just getting setup down in South Wales.John Gault was up there as well about the same time ,there was another guy from GM his name was Mike Reader do not know if that is how you spelt his name, fancied himself as a bit of a ladies man and his brief-case when he was going on leave was covered in company decals he must have been as old as Methusala to have shipped with all those outfits.He also was with ST left to open a store of some kind Bristol area


----------



## B.Nicholson

john richards said:


> Hi Cobbydale, Nick Trott "The Bahrain Bugle" ring any bells?
> Cheers John Richards


Hello John
Nick Trott A wonderful old seaman and character finally dropped his Pick about 15 years ago.
B.Nicholson


----------



## B.Nicholson

todd said:


> I was Master with Gray macs from 72 to 85 and started on the Al Salama and ended on the Gray Titan.
> I joined the Titan in Suez 18/9/80 and apart from a spell on the Gray Samsom from 23/2/84 to 6/7/84 I signed off `at sea` 16/4/85 (Arabian Gulf) During most of my time we were involved in towage for ADMA-OPCO at Das Island and the rig-tows in the Abu Dhabi oilfieds. Between 30 Dec 80 and 5 Feb 84 we handled and positioned 353 rigs/work-over barges etc.(I have no record of the others after that date...lost over the years?) There was one other noteable job we were engaged in,the salvage of the `Thorshavet`which we completed on the 24th December 1984.She had been hit by an Iranian missle on her way from the Northern Gulf to parts unknown. The job proper was undertaken by Smits who having run out of AFFF called on our assistance..(We were on salvage station `Charlie` off the Bahrain boat Beacon)
> I also worked in Port Rashid ,Dubai Dry Docks,Kharg Island,Ras Tannurah doing berthing duties.Other times I was involved in all kinds of operations from their launch service to survey work and to deep-sea towing.
> I retired when I left the Gray Titan.
> For me it was a sad day but I have a lot of memories,some good some bad,to look back upon.My main and lasting memories are of the people I sailed with and their humour sometimes under the harshest of cir***stances.
> I certainly remember J.Garrod as he sailed with me as joint Master on the Titan.(His father was,by the way,Managing Director of United Towing) I also remember C.Proctor(the pocket sized Errol Flynn)Brian Gay,Nick Trott,Dave Henshaw,`Jaguar`George Alker,Malcolm Wright,Harry Trigg,The `Billy-Boys` Rutherford,Watt & Dougherty,Harry & son Dave Parry,Eddy Kavanagh,Peter Rimmer,Joe Major & Colin McCluskey.
> Then ofcourse the shore staff C.Clapperton,J.Cuttcliffe,B.Howe,P.G.Carr,L.E.Taylor,N.R.Burrell,I.H.Mathieson,A.Blair and J.Hendry.I have just looked back over my scrawl and fear I am starting to look like a directory so on that note I will end.
> 
> Regards to all exGray Macs,
> 
> Jim Todd.


Hello Jim 
Do you remember the night you tried to beat me up with a large Black Puddiing which we had been given from Das Island Yacht Club after a barbie there,and us on the way back to our tugs? You to the Titan and me Khabeer?
Great days Jimmy
Bob Nicholson 
PS Oh By the way J Garrod is now Mohamod Garrod. Married and lives in Indonesia


----------



## B.Nicholson

Cobbydale said:


> Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


Yep ME 
Bob Nicholson Gray Macs 80-81
Al Khabeer - Muheeb and a couple of teenie weenie ones in between


----------



## todd

B.Nicholson said:


> Hello Jim
> Do you remember the night you tried to beat me up with a large Black Puddiing which we had been given from Das Island Yacht Club after a barbie there,and us on the way back to our tugs? You to the Titan and me Khabeer?
> Great days Jimmy
> Bob Nicholson
> PS Oh By the way J Garrod is now Mohamod Garrod. Married and lives in Indonesia


Hi Bob,a black-pudding was worth it`s weight in gold `out there` (porker produce ! ! !) in those days.Funny thing was they (BP) used to fly a plane load of Melton Mowbury pork pies every week.....a case of keeping the boys happy.
Last time I saw John Garrod he stayed with me here in Spain on holiday,I didn`t know he had gone down there,Mohammed doesn`t have the same ring to it does it?

Best Regards Jim.


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> I was Master with Gray macs from 72 to 85 and started on the Al Salama and ended on the Gray Titan.
> I joined the Titan in Suez 18/9/80 and apart from a spell on the Gray Samsom from 23/2/84 to 6/7/84 I signed off `at sea` 16/4/85 (Arabian Gulf) During most of my time we were involved in towage for ADMA-OPCO at Das Island and the rig-tows in the Abu Dhabi oilfieds. Between 30 Dec 80 and 5 Feb 84 we handled and positioned 353 rigs/work-over barges etc.(I have no record of the others after that date...lost over the years?) There was one other noteable job we were engaged in,the salvage of the `Thorshavet`which we completed on the 24th December 1984.She had been hit by an Iranian missle on her way from the Northern Gulf to parts unknown. The job proper was undertaken by Smits who having run out of AFFF called on our assistance..(We were on salvage station `Charlie` off the Bahrain boat Beacon)
> I also worked in Port Rashid ,Dubai Dry Docks,Kharg Island,Ras Tannurah doing berthing duties.Other times I was involved in all kinds of operations from their launch service to survey work and to deep-sea towing.
> I retired when I left the Gray Titan.
> For me it was a sad day but I have a lot of memories,some good some bad,to look back upon.My main and lasting memories are of the people I sailed with and their humour sometimes under the harshest of cir***stances.
> I certainly remember J.Garrod as he sailed with me as joint Master on the Titan.(His father was,by the way,Managing Director of United Towing) I also remember C.Proctor(the pocket sized Errol Flynn)Brian Gay,Nick Trott,Dave Henshaw,`Jaguar`George Alker,Malcolm Wright,Harry Trigg,The `Billy-Boys` Rutherford,Watt & Dougherty,Harry & son Dave Parry,Eddy Kavanagh,Peter Rimmer,Joe Major & Colin McCluskey.
> Then ofcourse the shore staff C.Clapperton,J.Cuttcliffe,B.Howe,P.G.Carr,L.E.Taylor,N.R.Burrell,I.H.Mathieson,A.Blair and J.Hendry.I have just looked back over my scrawl and fear I am starting to look like a directory so on that note I will end.
> 
> Regards to all exGray Macs,
> 
> Jim Todd.




Hi Jimmy,
good to hear your memory is good and that you've managed to roust up a bunch of other GM Skippers on this site.
I'll send you a few photos of the Titan as she is still working up in Bohai Bay, North China although the DP has never worked since the Chinese bought her in 1990 ( neither the stern thruster for that matter ) but its still doing a good job.
It came over from Dubai IMS with a German skipper who stayed with the boat for years after until a Chinese Master took over, however some of the old GM equipment is still there including a Moon Plaza perpetual calendar on the wheelhouse stairwell.....

We had some good times with GM and fond memories . Just wish I'd had a camera in those days........ to take pictures of the ships of course !
I'm still in touch with Phil Carr who now works for a Ship Broker in London but have lost contact with most of the others. Tom Rickard came to work as tug skipper for Huawei and then became a Mooring Master and Gavan King who was Pilot with me at DPS also came to China and is still there.......

I came to China in 1989 as Mooring Master for Huawei/Shanghai Salvage and stayed there until last year when I moved to Malaysia. I'm still working for the Chinese but now mainly in Indonesia where they have bought up a lot of old oil fields.

Billy Cranham and Charlie Proctor were last heard of working for Hong Kong Towage and Salvage as was Leo Campilla. Think Billy is still there....

Anyway, let me send you the Titan pix which are my own and not copyright !

Iain Mathieson


----------



## RayJordandpo

Jimmy,
Was Leo Campilla from Liverpool?. I know with a name like that you wouldn't thinks but when I worked for Qatar Nav there was a skipper working for Mansal with that or a very similar name.


----------



## todd

*Gray Mackenzie Bahrain*



Kaituo said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> good to hear your memory is good and that you've managed to roust up a bunch of other GM Skippers on this site.
> I'll send you a few photos of the Titan as she is still working up in Bohai Bay, North China although the DP has never worked since the Chinese bought her in 1990 ( neither the stern thruster for that matter ) but its still doing a good job.
> It came over from Dubai IMS with a German skipper who stayed with the boat for years after until a Chinese Master took over, however some of the old GM equipment is still there including a Moon Plaza perpetual calendar on the wheelhouse stairwell.....
> 
> We had some good times with GM and fond memories . Just wish I'd had a camera in those days........ to take pictures of the ships of course !
> I'm still in touch with Phil Carr who now works for a Ship Broker in London but have lost contact with most of the others. Tom Rickard came to work as tug skipper for Huawei and then became a Mooring Master and Gavan King who was Pilot with me at DPS also came to China and is still there.......
> 
> I came to China in 1989 as Mooring Master for Huawei/Shanghai Salvage and stayed there until last year when I moved to Malaysia. I'm still working for the Chinese but now mainly in Indonesia where they have bought up a lot of old oil fields.
> 
> Billy Cranham and Charlie Proctor were last heard of working for Hong Kong Towage and Salvage as was Leo Campilla. Think Billy is still there....
> 
> Anyway, let me send you the Titan pix which are my own and not copyright !
> 
> Iain Mathieson


Hi Iain,
Great to hear from you and that you were `gainfully employed`,you just cannot get away from the Orient can you ?(Gleam) 
I would be grateful for any pics you have and as soon as I get organised with this gizmo I will send some on to you.
Keep in touch.
Best Regards Jim.

Re:`Gray Titan` DP system:
The main problem with the system was the fact that the thrusters had fixed-blade props and to go Full<to Full> played havoc with the gear boxes.No such problem with the main props....they being VPs. As for the stern thruster not working nothing new there,I never had a bow thruster that worked any time I was on the Al Kabeer, many a time I had a `stern-gland-twitter` whilst trying to hold position under a rig to get connected in a cross wind/tide.
Ah `The good old days` my *?/x etc etc.
JIm.


----------



## todd

RayJordandpo said:


> Jimmy,
> Was Leo Campilla from Liverpool?. I know with a name like that you wouldn't thinks but when I worked for Qatar Nav there was a skipper working for Mansal with that or a very similar name.


Ray,
He (Leo) certainly was,the last time I had heard of Leo was when he was working at Grangemouth Terminal and didn`t know what became of him after that, hopefully this entry will bring a bit more info into the frame.
Jim.


----------



## B.Nicholson

Kaituo said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> good to hear your memory is good and that you've managed to roust up a bunch of other GM Skippers on this site.
> I'll send you a few photos of the Titan as she is still working up in Bohai Bay, North China although the DP has never worked since the Chinese bought her in 1990 ( neither the stern thruster for that matter ) but its still doing a good job.
> It came over from Dubai IMS with a German skipper who stayed with the boat for years after until a Chinese Master took over, however some of the old GM equipment is still there including a Moon Plaza perpetual calendar on the wheelhouse stairwell.....
> 
> We had some good times with GM and fond memories . Just wish I'd had a camera in those days........ to take pictures of the ships of course !
> I'm still in touch with Phil Carr who now works for a Ship Broker in London but have lost contact with most of the others. Tom Rickard came to work as tug skipper for Huawei and then became a Mooring Master and Gavan King who was Pilot with me at DPS also came to China and is still there.......
> 
> I came to China in 1989 as Mooring Master for Huawei/Shanghai Salvage and stayed there until last year when I moved to Malaysia. I'm still working for the Chinese but now mainly in Indonesia where they have bought up a lot of old oil fields.
> 
> Billy Cranham and Charlie Proctor were last heard of working for Hong Kong Towage and Salvage as was Leo Campilla. Think Billy is still there....
> 
> Anyway, let me send you the Titan pix which are my own and not copyright !
> 
> Iain Mathieson


Hello Jimmy,
Mohammod Garrod stayed at my place for a weekend in 2002 (he was in South Shields doing his ARPA course) the weekend before that I had Tom Jessup staying. great piss up's and lots of lamp Swinging, the family were very amused. My middle son John loved Tom as they both Footie fanatics. Tom arrived with case's of booze and when he departed lots left over, John/Mohammod arrived with Nowt but seen off what Tom had left. LOL A true gray Macs Man. Two magic weekends. Mohammod working for NOMIS Aberdeen (I believe they been bought out) Tom now a Humber pilot. 
Last Time I seen Mini Errol Flynn was in Angola in the late 80s he was working for O.I.L. Billy and Leo both were with HK Towing and Salvage in 2000 as Iain said (Hello Iain, long time sunshine).
I have 2 pics of the Titan in action during the Gulf war. not good one's cause was in the distance,and lots of water flying about. I was on the "Imsalv Lion" standing by the tanker Medusa. Mohammod was on the the Titan, fighting an accommodation fire on a tanker,(that big fire pump on the Titan was something else). John directed the monitors into the forward portholes on the maindeck and the power of it knocked down every cabin bulkhead on the portside. 
Do you remember Captain George Harrison from gray macs tankers? I was at his funeral about 4/5 years back, the big C got him. last I heard of John Henry he was chief on that trinity house type boat (Relume)? in the gulf and died about 86ish. Brian Docherty I met a couple of times in the late 80s. To the best of my knowledge Bill Rutherford still around. John Appleby been dead for quite a while now so I believe. I got divorceded 7 years back Yippppeee. and am now in a great great relationship with a tiny little ginger nurse. She is in mental health and reckons I am a prime candidate for her ward. I said well what do you expect am an ex Gray Macs Man !!!!! LOL
see you jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

I sailed with Tom Jessup the football hooligan (did he tell you that story?)when he was with UTC. He also managed a pub in Hull (Talbot) for a while before going back to sea. I aslo remember John Garrod from UTC, his father Capt. Barney Garrod (ex Blue Funnel) was a marine manager with them. As you say Tom is now a Humber pilot, Good lads all of them.


----------



## todd

*Good Old Times.....OR WHAT ? ? ?*



B.Nicholson said:


> Hello Jimmy,
> Mohammod Garrod stayed at my place for a weekend in 2002 (he was in South Shields doing his ARPA course) the weekend before that I had Tom Jessup staying. great piss up's and lots of lamp Swinging, the family were very amused. My middle son John loved Tom as they both Footie fanatics. Tom arrived with case's of booze and when he departed lots left over, John/Mohammod arrived with Nowt but seen off what Tom had left. LOL A true gray Macs Man. Two magic weekends. Mohammod working for NOMIS Aberdeen (I believe they been bought out) Tom now a Humber pilot.
> Last Time I seen Mini Errol Flynn was in Angola in the late 80s he was working for O.I.L. Billy and Leo both were with HK Towing and Salvage in 2000 as Iain said (Hello Iain, long time sunshine).
> I have 2 pics of the Titan in action during the Gulf war. not good one's cause was in the distance,and lots of water flying about. I was on the "Imsalv Lion" standing by the tanker Medusa. Mohammod was on the the Titan, fighting an accommodation fire on a tanker,(that big fire pump on the Titan was something else). John directed the monitors into the forward portholes on the maindeck and the power of it knocked down every cabin bulkhead on the portside.
> Do you remember Captain George Harrison from gray macs tankers? I was at his funeral about 4/5 years back, the big C got him. last I heard of John Henry he was chief on that trinity house type boat (Relume)? in the gulf and died about 86ish. Brian Docherty I met a couple of times in the late 80s. To the best of my knowledge Bill Rutherford still around. John Appleby been dead for quite a while now so I believe. I got divorceded 7 years back Yippppeee. and am now in a great great relationship with a tiny little ginger nurse. She is in mental health and reckons I am a prime candidate for her ward. I said well what do you expect am an ex Gray Macs Man !!!!! LOL
> see you jim


Hi Bob,
You seem to be keeping up with the Guys,not so easy for me being in this Sunny-Hell-hole(Pint).I thought you said Mohammed was in Indonesia ?,
and being a convert he should be TT. Iain M is in Indonesia for Huawei and I am keeping in touch on Email.(I will send you a PM and give you some info)
If and when you see or hear from any of the gang you mentioned give them my regards.(More in the PM to come)

Did you post the pix of the `Titan`? I will have a look-see.

Regards Jim


----------



## todd

RayJordandpo said:


> I sailed with Tom Jessup the football hooligan (did he tell you that story?)when he was with UTC. He also managed a pub in Hull (Talbot) for a while before going back to sea. I aslo remember John Garrod from UTC, his father Capt. Barney Garrod (ex Blue Funnel) was a marine manager with them. As you say Tom is now a Humber pilot, Good lads all of them.


Hi Ray,
The BUMF I have on United Towin` has Barney Garrod as Managing Director, when John (Mohammed) garrod and I sailed together on the Titan I am sure his Dad was MD then.
Regards Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

todd said:


> Hi Ray,
> The BUMF I have on United Towin` has Barney Garrod as Managing Director, when John (Mohammed) garrod and I sailed together on the Titan I am sure his Dad was MD then.
> Regards Jim


Jim,
Yes you are quite correct, Barney Garrod did end up as MD. What's all this Mohammed business, is it for real or just a nickname?
When I was in the Gulf in the late 70's early 80's there were two old tugs that were mainly used as standby boats, I'm sure it was at Zakum field. For the life of me I can't remember their names but I'm sure they were Gray Mac boats
They were single screw, open top bridge and both were built in Port Glasgow.
I used to provide them with fresh water (unofficially) and received a case and a bottle. One thing does stick in my mind, both the skippers had extra masters certificates (FG), one of them used to be a lecturer in an Iranian nautical college and the other ex master on merchant ships.


----------



## todd

RayJordandpo said:


> Jim,
> Yes you are quite correct, Barney Garrod did end up as MD. What's all this Mohammed business, is it for real or just a nickname?
> When I was in the Gulf in the late 70's early 80's there were two old tugs that were mainly used as standby boats, I'm sure it was at Zakum field. For the life of me I can't remember their names but I'm sure they were Gray Mac boats
> They were single screw, open top bridge and both were built in Port Glasgow.
> I used to provide them with fresh water (unofficially) and received a case and a bottle. One thing does stick in my mind, both the skippers had extra masters certificates (FG), one of them used to be a lecturer in an Iranian nautical college and the other ex master on merchant ships.


Ray,
I cannot help you in regard to John`s change of name,all I know is the same as yourself from this site. If Bob gets in touch I will try to find out. You never know do you ?
The two tugs you mentioned were originally built for BP and worked mainly at Das Island and the Zakum,Umm Shaiff and El Bunduq oil fields.I think there were 3 but can only remember 2....the `Al Gaffay` and `Dalmah`.One of the Capt` was Don McKenzie who went on to their new building.There was another but I cannot remember his name (He left to start his own outfit in the North Sea----Diving Support)
If I think of any further details I will post them.
Regards Jim.


----------



## Cobbydale

Kaituo said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> good to hear your memory is good and that you've managed to roust up a bunch of other GM Skippers on this site.
> I'll send you a few photos of the Titan as she is still working up in Bohai Bay, North China although the DP has never worked since the Chinese bought her in 1990 ( neither the stern thruster for that matter ) but its still doing a good job.
> It came over from Dubai IMS with a German skipper who stayed with the boat for years after until a Chinese Master took over, however some of the old GM equipment is still there including a Moon Plaza perpetual calendar on the wheelhouse stairwell.....
> 
> We had some good times with GM and fond memories . Just wish I'd had a camera in those days........ to take pictures of the ships of course !
> I'm still in touch with Phil Carr who now works for a Ship Broker in London but have lost contact with most of the others. Tom Rickard came to work as tug skipper for Huawei and then became a Mooring Master and Gavan King who was Pilot with me at DPS also came to China and is still there.......
> 
> I came to China in 1989 as Mooring Master for Huawei/Shanghai Salvage and stayed there until last year when I moved to Malaysia. I'm still working for the Chinese but now mainly in Indonesia where they have bought up a lot of old oil fields.
> 
> Billy Cranham and Charlie Proctor were last heard of working for Hong Kong Towage and Salvage as was Leo Campilla. Think Billy is still there....
> 
> Anyway, let me send you the Titan pix which are my own and not copyright !
> 
> Iain Mathieson


Charlie Procter pasted away a few years ago

Fine view of the Moon Base Bahrain..!


----------



## todd

Cobbydale said:


> Charlie Procter pasted away a few years ago
> 
> Fine view of the Moon Base Bahrain..!


Hi,Sorry to hear Chas (pocket size Errol Flynn) Proctor had slung his hook.
Great Photo of the Moon Base,and the `Runnymede`,that must have been just before she headed off for Fiji ?, Dave Parry C/E went with her and stayed about 6mth., doing a training hand-over.Whilst he was there he met a Kiwi girl whom he eventually wed,I dont know what happened to him after he left Gray Macs though for all the years until I left I got an Xmas card from them.Never a letter just a card from somewhere in Cornwall. Was Colin McCluskey or Charlie captain of the `Grayguard` at that time of that pic ? I seem to remember I was working Port Rashid at the time.

I have some photos of `Runnymede`and the `Al Kabeer` and as soon as I can get myself fixed up with a scanner and learn how to use it I will post them.

I dont know if I am coming down with the Mexican Swine Flu but I started doing some Spring Cleaning/Painting and it was not long before I was PIG SICK of it all  On that note I will end and get myself a San Miguel to get the paint fumes off my chest
Jim

PS...I notice the Company `Grand Banks` cruiser in the foreground......I hazzard a guess, it was a Friday and a `fishing` trip was on the cards ?


----------



## todd

todd said:


> Ray,
> I cannot help you in regard to John`s change of name,all I know is the same as yourself from this site. If Bob gets in touch I will try to find out. You never know do you ?
> The two tugs you mentioned were originally built for BP and worked mainly at Das Island and the Zakum,Umm Shaiff and El Bunduq oil fields.I think there were 3 but can only remember 2....the `Al Gaffay` and `Dalmah`.One* of the Capt` was Don McKenzie who went on to their new building.There was another but I cannot remember his name (He left to start his own outfit in the North Sea----Diving Support)
> If I think of any further details I will post them.
> Regards Jim.


PS. I have just remembered the name of the other Capt.*, was Keith Dawson who became Director of `Maritime Oilfield Services` based in Aberdeen. The last address I have for him was in Gomersal,N Yorkshire.
Jim.


----------



## WilliamH

Todd
The Grand Banks cruiser in the "Moon Base" picture is the Tybah, it was bought by Gray Macks for the exclusive use of Chief Executive (Gulf). Bernard Howe and Alex Blair had there own cruiser which they used for fishing.


----------



## B.Nicholson

RayJordano & Jim Todd, John Garrod got divorced from Pauline about 7/8 years back and got married to some young Indonieson bird and had to change his religion. All this info from another Nomis skipper who ive lost contact with.
Jim Great to hear from you after all these years will be in touch very soon by e-mail my ISP is Talk Talk,cheap but crap, as too many users,am able to get online sometimes in the afternoon or early morning. School holidays ! a waste of time as all the kids watching porn 
B.Rgds Bob
how I wish we could go back to the old days when people respected each other and everyone had a job. But


----------



## Kaituo

*Friday at The Moon Base*



todd said:


> Hi,Sorry to hear Chas (pocket size Errol Flynn) Proctor had slung his hook.
> Great Photo of the Moon Base,and the `Runnymede`,that must have been just before she headed off for Fiji ?, Dave Parry C/E went with her and stayed about 6mth., doing a training hand-over.Whilst he was there he met a Kiwi girl whom he eventually wed,I dont know what happened to him after he left Gray Macs though for all the years until I left I got an Xmas card from them.Never a letter just a card from somewhere in Cornwall. Was Colin McCluskey or Charlie captain of the `Grayguard` at that time of that pic ? I seem to remember I was working Port Rashid at the time.
> 
> I have some photos of `Runnymede`and the `Al Kabeer` and as soon as I can get myself fixed up with a scanner and learn how to use it I will post them.
> 
> I dont know if I am coming down with the Mexican Swine Flu but I started doing some Spring Cleaning/Painting and it was not long before I was PIG SICK of it all  On that note I will end and get myself a San Miguel to get the paint fumes off my chest
> Jim
> 
> PS...I notice the Company `Grand Banks` cruiser in the foreground......I hazzard a guess, it was a Friday and a `fishing` trip was on the cards ?


Great photo of the Moon Base and makes you realize how small some of those boats were.

Can't be Friday otherwise James Brennan would be standing by the Tybah wearing his white gloves ready to take Macaskill and Co on their cruise to Fasht Dibbal.......
Probably a Saturday morning when the Base Shore Bosun had to clean up all the empty bottles and take the boat back to Khor Khaliya...........

Wonder what happened to James ? Last I heard he was working for ADMS in Abu Dhabi but that was years ago...........

Iain M


----------



## B.Nicholson

Kaituo said:


> Great photo of the Moon Base and makes you realize how small some of those boats were.
> 
> Can't be Friday otherwise James Brennan would be standing by the Tybah wearing his white gloves ready to take Macaskill and Co on their cruise to Fasht Dibbal.......
> Probably a Saturday morning when the Base Shore Bosun had to clean up all the empty bottles and take the boat back to Khor Khaliya...........
> 
> Wonder what happened to James ? Last I heard he was working for ADMS in Abu Dhabi but that was years ago...........
> 
> Iain M


Hello Iain,
James Brennan was Gen Manager for Mansal (Qatar) in the 90s. I worked for him for about a year. His wife I believe owned and run a school in Doha and sons run a diving school.As far as I know they all still there. Must be part of the fittings by now.(==D) 
Colin McCluskey was skipper of the Gray Venture for lots of years, I relieved him for a month when his mother died in 1980. Best job ive had in my life.
rgds Bob


----------



## Kaituo

Just a couple of pics I found... One of Hualong (ex Gray Titan) down by the head as usual and coming to assist a tanker berthing at one of the offshore terminals in China .

The other pic is of the GMMS Dream Team at the 1984 Soap Box Racers at Bahrain. You might remember the girls from the Sherlock Holmes and Sheila Cocking (the driver) who worked in the Mina Sulman Office as a draftswoman.
Much better looking than some of the skippers we had...........



Iain M


----------



## todd

Hi Ace,
I don`t know if it has the same effect on others but when I see something I sailed on (with) it tears the **** out me,When you spend so long with a `working` boat and you & the crew work so well together it is so very hard to forget,Even though I have been out of the business for donkey`s years it is still something I find very difficult,NO ! !,impossible to forget and for that privilege I am deeply grateful.It is only people who have done this sort of thing and made `good` with what was available to keep all safe and running smoothly that will understand how my mind works(I hope,?,) We all have had our problems with OUR mates,but the pride we all had in our jobs,and the friendships we made outweighs all.
I thank everyone for the Good times and the `Bad` because it only made us better at our chosen professions.
God Bless,

Jim.


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> Just a couple of pics I found... One of Hualong (ex Gray Titan) down by the head as usual and coming to assist a tanker berthing at one of the offshore terminals in China .
> 
> The other pic is of the GMMS Dream Team at the 1984 Soap Box Racers at Bahrain. You might remember the girls from the Sherlock Holmes and Sheila Cocking (the driver) who worked in the Mina Sulman Office as a draftswoman.
> Much better looking than some of the skippers we had...........
> 
> 
> 
> Iain M


Anything , anybody, everything was BETTER looking....and I expect still is[


----------



## Kaituo

*Moon Base Racers*

For those with better memories than me, maybe you can identify the guy in white coveralls standing on the GMZ 7 deck ? This pic was taken just after we shipped James Hunt's Formula 1 car from Dubai to Bahrain (in 1980 ? ? )
The other folks from L-R are me, Mohammad Yusuf, Lawrence, Peter Moss, Larry Taylor and 'dont remember'. The guy was acting Marine Super I think.....


Iain M


----------



## Kaituo

Does anyone remember the name of the old Laker which was owned by Abdulla Nass & Co and was used for hauling gravel from Ras al Khaima to Bahrain ? It used to berth next to the GMMS Marine Base in Mina Sulman and sank with some loss of life during a shamal in the early '80s. 
The skipper was an old Brit who went on to work with Nass as Marine Manager.
How that ship managed to make it all the way from the Great Lakes to Bahrain never ceases to amaze me.....


Iain M


----------



## todd

*Gray Macs people.*

Iain,
Sorry I cannot help with either query, I have a photo of `Asean Leader` high and dry off Nass` yard, Phil and I got into action to refloat her (being the only 2 people at Moon base at the time) I never did get a `purse` out of that......I wonder mmmmmm I wonder if Phil did  ? Everyone else was at the Brit Club.....How come I wasn`t ? Strange VERY strange. I will try to get to Malaga in the next week or two and see if I can get a scanner sorted out.I have dozens of good pics to post.
Regards Jim.


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Iain,
> Sorry I cannot help with either query, I have a photo of `Asean Leader` high and dry off Nass` yard, Phil and I got into action to refloat her (being the only 2 people at Moon base at the time) I never did get a `purse` out of that......I wonder mmmmmm I wonder if Phil did  ? Everyone else was at the Brit Club.....How come I wasn`t ? Strange VERY strange. I will try to get to Malaga in the next week or two and see if I can get a scanner sorted out.I have dozens of good pics to post.
> Regards Jim.


Well, strange enough in this Small World, a guy in my local pub in Kuantan tells me the Laker was called the 'Emerald'....... Apparently he worked for Wimpey in Bahrain and they were the main customer of Abdulla Nass and his crushed rock and hence were in a bind due to the loss.
The Emerald was apparently swamped and sank after leaving Ras al Khaimah fully laden and with hatch covers wide open. No distress message ever sent out and the survivors were picked up by pure chance by a Dutch tug ( Stevin ) which was towing a rock barge to RAK from Bahrain.


----------



## Cobbydale

todd said:


> Iain,
> Sorry I cannot help with either query, I have a photo of `Asean Leader` high and dry off Nass` yard, Phil and I got into action to refloat her (being the only 2 people at Moon base at the time) I never did get a `purse` out of that......I wonder mmmmmm I wonder if Phil did  ? Everyone else was at the Brit Club.....How come I wasn`t ? Strange VERY strange. I will try to get to Malaga in the next week or two and see if I can get a scanner sorted out.I have dozens of good pics to post.
> Regards Jim.


AL QAWI & AL QADER


----------



## todd

*Qawi,Qader,Hamed*

Eddy K and I were running pipe from Bahrain to Castoro at Um Shaiff for a gas line to Das Island. We were `on site` together when a Shamal started to blow and we were given orders to return to Bahrain. We took a bit of a hiding on our way up North and as I arrived first I arranged a meal on the Hamed. Eddy came in a couple of hours later and after he got rid of his barge came alongside.During our dinner Eddy told me that his crew had wanted to go ashore to the Mosque, (we were at anchor in the Khor) he told them it wasnt Friday and what was the rush ?...they replied that they wanted the "Thank Allah" for getting them `home` safely.....Eddy nearly blew a gasket and informed them "It had nothing to do with Him.......He was the F***in Skipper onboard there."

Ah......The Good Old Days (Jester)


----------



## WilliamH

Re. the Emerald.
I knew this vessel well, when I worked at Bahrain Slipway. One morning I went onboard at the Abdulla Nass yard to discuss some repairs with the Captain, his first name was Abel, I can't remember his surname. We were sitting in the saloon, Abel eating his breakfast, I was drinking coffee, we were the only two in the saloon. Next to me a place had been laid for a meal, all the cutlery etc. The steward came in, placed a full English breakfast in the place set and then stood at the saloon door. After a while Abel looked up turned to the steward and said, "OK let her in". The steward opened the saloon door and in bounded Abels dog, jumped onto the seat next to me and ate the breakfast that had been placed there, "oh!she often joins me for breakfast" said Abel "she's the only one that talks any sense on here"


----------



## Kaituo

WilliamH said:


> Re. the Emerald.
> I knew this vessel well, when I worked at Bahrain Slipway. One morning I went onboard at the Abdulla Nass yard to discuss some repairs with the Captain, his first name was Abel, I can't remember his surname. We were sitting in the saloon, Abel eating his breakfast, I was drinking coffee, we were the only two in the saloon. Next to me a place had been laid for a meal, all the cutlery etc. The steward came in, placed a full English breakfast in the place set and then stood at the saloon door. After a while Abel looked up turned to the steward and said, "OK let her in". The steward opened the saloon door and in bounded Abels dog, jumped onto the seat next to me and ate the breakfast that had been placed there, "oh!she often joins me for breakfast" said Abel "she's the only one that talks any sense on here"


Bill,
I remember Abel ( who survived the sinking of the Emerald ) and his two housemates, Tex Rankin and Alf Knight. They must have been in Bahrain since God was a boy.....they lived in an old house behind the PLO office in Adliyah with a string of Seychelloise girls.
Tex Rankin carried out the conversion of the tanker Al Soreya after it was gutted by a fire at Ruweis. Got paid a fortune in advance for the job and drank all the money before the job was finished..........
Tex was eventually repatriated to USA penniless by Guy Baldwin of IMS who was disgusted that a fellow American would be sleeping rough in Mina Sulman........
There were certainly some Star Turns in those days .........mind you, you didn't have to go out of GM to come across a few! The Rolls Royce driving Engineer Supt comes to mind........


----------



## todd

*Rolls Rider*

We ARE talking about AB are we not ? Got up everyones nose that Brown two-tone Roller especially when parked alongside Bernies Volvo. I also got up the nose of the `locals` as,if I remember correctly,only `locals` could own Rollers, an little fact AB had `overlooked`.Mind you it did get him a trip home rather sharpish (egg) 
I often wondered what became of Rankin...I used to see him a lot outside the Middle East Hotel, I think he used to go to the artisan club across the road. He was the quintessential` banana shaped cowboy.


----------



## Liverpool George

*Hi jim found U again after all this time (george Alker)*

Hi jim i often have wonderd where u were ,& I still have the drawings U did for me of the tamhow im a lettel older now knocking on to 80 & still verey fit ( thank God) im in to Model tugs bilding radio Cont/T am in the middel of a model of the runnymede Happy days at das Il. must try & chat to alan brown (plums) have u herde from him ?? im still in Anglesey love to here from u Jim 


GEORGE (JAGUAR) ALKER.


----------



## Cobbydale

Liverpool George said:


> Hi jim i often have wonderd where u were ,& I still have the drawings U did for me of the tamhow im a lettel older now knocking on to 80 & still verey fit ( thank God) im in to Model tugs bilding radio Cont/T am in the middel of a model of the runnymede Happy days at das Il. must try & chat to alan brown (plums) have u herde from him ?? im still in Anglesey love to here from u Jim
> 
> 
> GEORGE (JAGUAR) ALKER.


Hi George,
Glad to hear your still around been a few years since we sailed together on the old KINGHOW up and down the straits with the stone barges.
Cheers
Alan (Plums) Hughes


----------



## B.Nicholson

RayJordandpo said:


> I sailed with Tom Jessup the football hooligan (did he tell you that story?)when he was with UTC. He also managed a pub in Hull (Talbot) for a while before going back to sea. I aslo remember John Garrod from UTC, his father Capt. Barney Garrod (ex Blue Funnel) was a marine manager with them. As you say Tom is now a Humber pilot, Good lads all of them.


Ray 
Spoke to Thomas yesterday (phone) he said you are a **** for mentioning him as a football hooligan. Going to either deck you or buy you a pint and have a laugh at the next meet. LOL Think it will be the latter? Ray were you on the Salvor Commander?
I sailed with Brian Jordan, he was my Chief Mate , an incredible seaman and a mover of men. Brian had a gift of getting the best out everyone . A tiny man but he Had it, the crew loved him. They would break there balls for Mr Brian.
Mr Brian ! I say with respect.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Got a PM from Tom today, he doesn't live far from me so we are going to get together for a pint, hopefully get some of the ex tuggies (what's left of them) and make a bit of a reunion and swing the old lamp.
Brian was my brother, he passed away in India some years back now, he died of stomach cancer.
I was never on that vessel you mentioned, regarding tugs and supply boats I was with UTC for quite a few years and also a spell with Theriots in the North Sea. I also spent 5 years with QNNTC in the Persian Gulf. I've been a DPO for the past 25 years. 
I was only joking when I called Tom a Football hooligan. Come to think of it though, it's looking very likely that Hull City will get relegated then we will be playing the likes of Millwall again. Tom! you will be able to organise a "meet up" with their "firm" and get revenge for them ripping out our seats at the KC. (hee hee)


----------



## B.Nicholson

RayJordandpo said:


> Got a PM from Tom today, he doesn't live far from me so we are going to get together for a pint, hopefully get some of the ex tuggies (what's left of them) and make a bit of a reunion and swing the old lamp.
> Brian was my brother, he passed away in India some years back now, he died of stomach cancer.
> I was never on that vessel you mentioned, regarding tugs and supply boats I was with UTC for quite a few years and also a spell with Theriots in the North Sea. I also spent 5 years with QNNTC in the Persian Gulf. I've been a DPO for the past 25 years.
> I was only joking when I called Tom a Football hooligan. Come to think of it though, it's looking very likely that Hull City will get relegated then we will be playing the likes of Millwall again. Tom! you will be able to organise a "meet up" with their "firm" and get revenge for them ripping out our seats at the KC. (hee hee)


Ray
Tom is a hooligan, I have and you have no doubts about that . Whatever anyone else thinks. But Ray, we like HIM he's not a bad lad now that he' a pilot. LOL BOB


----------



## Liverpool George

Cobbydale said:


> Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


Hi I was with Gray Macks 1973 till 78 or 79 ? I spent a lot of time in Das on the Runnymede & Commissioned the gray venture . Spent sumtime on the Gray Foyle ECT Ect !. I have just found this site It's bringing back a lot of happy memories . I left Gray Macks to work at A.S.R.Y

LiverpooL George. will digout sume of my picks & Post.


----------



## B.Nicholson

Kaituo said:


> Does anyone remember the name of the old Laker which was owned by Abdulla Nass & Co and was used for hauling gravel from Ras al Khaima to Bahrain ? It used to berth next to the GMMS Marine Base in Mina Sulman and sank with some loss of life during a shamal in the early '80s.
> The skipper was an old Brit who went on to work with Nass as Marine Manager.
> How that ship managed to make it all the way from the Great Lakes to Bahrain never ceases to amaze me.....
> 
> 
> Iain M


was it not the emerald


----------



## todd

Liverpool George said:


> Hi jim i often have wonderd where u were ,& I still have the drawings U did for me of the tamhow im a lettel older now knocking on to 80 & still verey fit ( thank God) im in to Model tugs bilding radio Cont/T am in the middel of a model of the runnymede Happy days at das Il. must try & chat to alan brown (plums) have u herde from him ?? im still in Anglesey love to here from u Jim
> 
> 
> GEORGE (JAGUAR) ALKER.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Hi George, Welcome Aboard, Great to hear you are still "A1 @ Lloyds" ,a lot of the old crew are on this site as you can see and it is good to hear, and catch-up with, all of them.
> As you are into model making I think this site might interest you....< www.modeltugforum.com>
> 
> Regards Jim.


----------



## Kaituo

*Jaguar George*



Liverpool George said:


> Hi I was with Gray Macks 1973 till 78 or 79 ? I spent a lot of time in Das on the Runnymede & Commissioned the gray venture . Spent sumtime on the Gray Foyle ECT Ect !. I have just found this site It's bringing back a lot of happy memories . I left Gray Macks to work at A.S.R.Y
> 
> LiverpooL George. will digout sume of my picks & Post.


Hi George,
glad to hear you're still in the tug game, albeit R/C ones. You still into billiards and snooker ? seem to remember you always sorted the snooker tables at the Brit Club in Bahrain each time they got anointed with spilled pints or ciggies.....

What happened to the Jaguar ? ?


Iain M


----------



## B.Nicholson

todd said:


> Liverpool George said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jim i often have wonderd where u were ,& I still have the drawings U did for me of the tamhow im a lettel older now knocking on to 80 & still verey fit ( thank God) im in to Model tugs bilding radio Cont/T am in the middel of a model of the runnymede Happy days at das Il. must try & chat to alan brown (plums) have u herde from him ?? im still in Anglesey love to here from u Jim
> 
> 
> GEORGE (JAGUAR) ALKER.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Hi George, Welcome Aboard, Great to hear you are still "A1 @ Lloyds" ,a lot of the old crew are on this site as you can see and it is good to hear, and catch-up with, all of them.
> As you are into model making I think this site might interest you....< www.modeltugforum.com>
> 
> Regards Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim sorry for not getting back sooner. been having a few probs this week. but Honest will show you soon the the Titan in action.
> Bob
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpool George

*Memouries of GM*

Hi
I found these old photos from my album, thought it might bring back some memouries. Anyone recognise them? I took these in the mid to late 70s..The 3rd pick is the Runnymede with old Tom Costello the Chief engineer 5th on the right, old Tom crossed the bar 1989. I think it was the only time the 3 of x Howard tugs were together I took this pic in Dubai. The pic of the Grayswift was when I was at Ras Al Khaimiah and I only did one tour (and I hated it)


----------



## Liverpool George

Kaituo said:


> Hi George,
> glad to hear you're still in the tug game, albeit R/C ones. You still into billiards and snooker ? seem to remember you always sorted the snooker tables at the Brit Club in Bahrain each time they got anointed with spilled pints or ciggies.....
> 
> What happened to the Jaguar ? ?
> 
> 
> Iain M


 Hi Iain Boy that seems a long time ago ! Happy days at the Brit culb & at the Wimpy over the road , do u rember the head barman (Pinto ) in the middel east Hotel we had sum good times there. all over now I think we had the best years there the 70s & 80s. All in all I spent 18 to 20 years there
GEORGE A. PS,Re My old jaguar it was a 1938 S/S jag two & a half liters, wish i had it now.


----------



## Liverpool George

Cobbydale said:


> Hi George,
> Glad to hear your still around been a few years since we sailed together on the old KINGHOW up and down the straits with the stone barges.
> Cheers
> Alan (Plums) Hughes


Hi Alan, great to here from u again the last time we met was in the ??? Hotel in Abu Dhabi. I am now retired look forward to hearing you again


----------



## Cobbydale

Liverpool George said:


> Hi Alan, great to here from u again the last time we met was in the ??? Hotel in Abu Dhabi. I am now retired look forward to hearing you again


Last time we met was indeed in Bahrain at the Brit club, I was only in Bahrain for the day looking at some Gray Mac supply boats for an Iranian charter for Scheldt Towage. You ran me to the airport for my flight back to Dubai,3sheets to the wind as I remember..! I left Scheldt in 1989 and bought a canal passenger boat business in Yorkshire. Sold up in 2001 and now on the beach ( I wish).


----------



## todd

Liverpool George said:


> Hi
> I found these old photos from my album, thought it might bring back some memouries. Anyone recognise them? I took these in the mid to late 70s..The 3rd pick is the Runnymede with old Tom Costello the Chief engineer 5th on the right, old Tom crossed the bar 1989. I think it was the only time the 3 of x Howard tugs were together I took this pic in Dubai. The pic of the Grayswift was when I was at Ras Al Khaimiah and I only did one tour (and I hated it)



Hi Again George,
In the photo of the ex-Howards tugs the Qader and Hamed had their top-masts removed to work the port at Dubai.They were later refitted before working Gulf-wide again.

Jim


----------



## Graham Wallace

*Ian Insley, Marine Engineer*

I put a thread up recently about Marine Engineering Apprentices at Acton Technical college 1955/57, one of the guys there was an Ian Insley. I put a thumbprint photo up with the thread, second on left,front row on the steps, full view ( if my memory is correct) .

I had a reply from 'WilliamH' who knew a person with that name sailing on the Relume as C/E in 1975. I have never heard of that vessel before,evidently she was the MENAS light tender vessel. He had a farm in Scotland which his wife looked after whilst he was at sea( tho he was not Scottish)

He suggested I put a note on this thread, does anyone have any memory of him, or possibly know of his whereabouts?

Thanks
Graham Wallace


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Hi Again George,
> In the photo of the ex-Howards tugs the Qader and Hamed had their top-masts removed to work the port at Dubai.They were later refitted before working Gulf-wide again.
> 
> Jim


When I was a pilot at Port Rashid I must admit I preferred the Qader and Hamed to the new Rahib and Rahalla. They may not have had the power of the Aussie built boats but you never had to worry about broken tow lines.
What was the name of that Irani skipper that was on the Hamed ? Big tall guy and a very good shiphandler.........


----------



## todd

Iain,
Sorry I cannot help with the name of the Iranian Skipper of the Hamed but in regard to the Rahalla/Rahib the main problem was with their controls being very stiff and the distance between stop and full was about 1.5"...on a lever only 3" long. It was easy to over-run the power required and the response was immediate and before you could correct it it was too late...broken gear.They were very violent on the controls.
I mentioned this `problem` to Ian Anderson (HM Port Rashid) when I delivered them (Dressed ships etc...and before I got my gear ashore into the taxi they were painting `London` out on the stern and putting `Dubai` in it`s place.) I thought they would do something about them but in July 76 I found out they hadn`t. I was working in Port Rashid with `Al Jabbar` when I was told to `Open Articles` on the `Al Rahib` and to go to the assistance of a Texaco tanker (Frankfurt) which had broken down at the Straits of Hormuz and tow her to Ras al Khaimah anchorage. Fortunately I had un-limited space to get accustomed to them and when I got back to Dubai was ever so glad to get back to the Jabbar. Rahib/Rahalla were quite small but with loads of power and would `jump` ahead on the mere smell of more `juice`. 
Later that year I went back to Dubai with the `Al Muheeb` and found that, although larger, she was very `up-to the-task` and a lot easier on the towing gear.

Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

Does anyone remember hearing of a pilot in Bahrein called Nick Axiotis (spelling) ? he was ex UTC and moved out to Bahrain as a tug skipper then became a pilot. I don't know who he worked for but it could have been Gray Macks or the local harbour authority. He was a friend of my fathers.


----------



## Kaituo

RayJordandpo said:


> Does anyone remember hearing of a pilot in Bahrein called Nick Axiotis (spelling) ? he was ex UTC and moved out to Bahrain as a tug skipper then became a pilot. I don't know who he worked for but it could have been Gray Macks or the local harbour authority. He was a friend of my fathers.


Nick Axiotes was a good friend of mine and godfather to my daughter who was born in Bahrain in 1978. He was pilot at Sitra for Bapco and after he was 'retired' from Bapco he became Port Captain for IMS in Mina Sulman. IMS were doing lots of STS at Bahrain Light Vessel when there was an embargo on oil to S.Africa. They had a couple of 3000 BHP tugs, Al Khalij and another newer boat which name I cant recall. They worked for Graymacs at Jeddah and Yanbu for a while.
Nick died in 1985 ? back in Hull after getting sick in Bahrain. He was a great guy and even after leaving Bapco, he was Entertainment Secretary at the Bapco Club at Awali........
He once told me his son managed the bar at Hull KR Rugby Club but didn't know much about his UK connections, although he was great mate of Barney Garrod at United.

Iain M


----------



## Wilco

*Ian Insley*

[In 1975 I was part of a Gray Mac team sorting out the port of Jeddah which had become overwhelmed by the sheer volume of imports resulting from the first oil price boom. Ian Insley was there in a Marine Engineering advisory capacity but don't know what became of him after that. I, myself moved on in '78 to be the M.A.T.S.S. (Gray Mac & the Turki brothers) project manager in Yanbu where we were bringing in the first trans arabian pipeline over a jack-up pier & later the new oil port known as Yanbu Industrial Port. Initially we had a number of Gray Mac tugs on charter until the Royal Commission's own " Radwa" series came on line. Some of these were manned by Gray Mac skippers. Anyone any memories of this.

Wilco


----------



## todd

*Gray Titan*

Hi I have finally got myself a scanner and thought the first pic I post should be the `Old Girl` herself.


----------



## todd

RayJordandpo said:


> Jim,
> Yes you are quite correct, Barney Garrod did end up as MD. What's all this Mohammed business, is it for real or just a nickname?
> When I was in the Gulf in the late 70's early 80's there were two old tugs that were mainly used as standby boats, I'm sure it was at Zakum field. For the life of me I can't remember their names but I'm sure they were Gray Mac boats
> They were single screw, open top bridge and both were built in Port Glasgow.
> I used to provide them with fresh water (unofficially) and received a case and a bottle. One thing does stick in my mind, both the skippers had extra masters certificates (FG), one of them used to be a lecturer in an Iranian nautical college and the other ex master on merchant ships.


Ray, I`ve been a while rooting this picture out but I think this was one of the BP Tugs you mentioned. When they first went there they were the "Bees Knees". I have put the name as the "DALMAH" but I cannot be sure if it is her or one of her two sisters.

Jim.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Jim,
Spot on mate, that is one of the tugs I was thinking of and the name DALMAH certainly rings a bell. Jeez! that's going back a few years.
Excellent photo by the way.


----------



## todd

todd said:


> Ray, I`ve been a while rooting this picture out but I think this was one of the BP Tugs you mentioned. When they first went there they were the "Bees Knees". I have put the name as the "DALMAH" but I cannot be sure if it is her or one of her two sisters.
> 
> Jim.


Another one of BP tugs at Das Island ,one I think they would sooner forget.(Ouch)


----------



## Joe Whelan

The names of the tugs were Dalmah and Arzanah, I served in both.


----------



## todd

Joe Whelan said:


> The names of the tugs were Dalmah and Arzanah, I served in both.
> 
> Hi Joe,
> Wasn`t there a third one called the "Al Gaffay".....and one of the skippers a Don Mackenzie ? Another one was Keith Dawson but I think he came later for the new build.....I cannot for the life of me remember the name. I did have loads of photos of her but somewhere along the way I have lost them.
> 
> Jim


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> Well, strange enough in this Small World, a guy in my local pub in Kuantan tells me the Laker was called the 'Emerald'....... Apparently he worked for Wimpey in Bahrain and they were the main customer of Abdulla Nass and his crushed rock and hence were in a bind due to the loss.
> The Emerald was apparently swamped and sank after leaving Ras al Khaimah fully laden and with hatch covers wide open. No distress message ever sent out and the survivors were picked up by pure chance by a Dutch tug ( Stevin ) which was towing a rock barge to RAK from Bahrain.


Iain,the photos I mentioned of the "ASEAN LEADER" aground off Nass` Yard.

Jim


----------



## Jacktar1

*Don Makenzie*

Gentlemen.....can anyone tell me if Don was an American ???.....Cheers....Glan


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Iain,the photos I mentioned of the "ASEAN LEADER" aground off Nass` Yard.
> 
> Jim


Good One Jimmy !
what did you pull her off with ? A long rope and the Moon Base forklift ? ? .........
I recall that huge hover-barge which was used once for project cargo at Das also ended up on the Fasht between Sitra and Mina Sulman not too far from there. But nobody made any effort to pull it off......although 'certain parties' did nick the fan engines and generators while it was stranded.

Did you ever come across Ankaer Jensen ? He used to be a tug skipper with Bechtel but then set up his own firm in Bahrain called DMS. .......


----------



## Joe Whelan

Hi Jim , Correct the Al Gaffay was the third tug. Don Mackenzie was Master and as far as i remember he later joined the ADMA shore staff as an ADMA rep. Regards Joe.


----------



## Joe Whelan

Hi Glan, Don was not an American. Cheers Joe


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> Good One Jimmy !
> what did you pull her off with ? A long rope and the Moon Base forklift ? ? .........
> I recall that huge hover-barge which was used once for project cargo at Das also ended up on the Fasht between Sitra and Mina Sulman not too far from there. But nobody made any effort to pull it off......although 'certain parties' did nick the fan engines and generators while it was stranded.
> 
> Did you ever come across Ankaer Jensen ? He used to be a tug skipper with Bechtel but then set up his own firm in Bahrain called DMS. .......


Hi Iain,
The hover barge was one of Bechtels and used to take equipment from Doha to the building of the gas plant at Das. The idea was she could hover and be dragged to and from the sea at either end to load/unload, in between they (I believe there were 2) would be towed in normal mode.Ankaer was the Capt.,of a Bechtel tug that did the towing. I think we were towing pipe barges to Castoro in Umm Shaif then and our paths crossed from time to time when we were sheltering in the lea of Das during Shamals.I do know that Bechtel did pay a very attractive salary in those days.

With regard to the turbines from the barge, I was on my way back to the boat at Moon Base (from the Brit club) and one of the turbines was suspended in mid-air half-way between GMs and the Plant-hire place next door. Apparently the `operation` was a joint venture between `you-know-who` and the `bloke` next door and the hours of darkness the best time for such nefarious capers.

Ahhh the "Good Old Days" (Jester) 

Jim.


----------



## Jacktar1

*For Joe*

Many thanks for your reply......Cheers....Glan


----------



## willy watt

Good Afternoon Gentlemen, My name is Willy Watt, (one of the Billy Boys). I am now based and living in Veracruz Mexico but have great thoughts of the times in the Arabian Gulf as against the Mexican Gulf, although I have met a few ex Gray Mac Masters out this way.
Glad to hear that some of us are still about, albeit it a little older and a little wiser than before, although I dont know if thats good or bad, as I remember we used to get up to some real hairy things in the Gulf Area.


----------



## Kaituo

*Salvage Days*

A couple photos taken during the salvage of 'Al Ahood' in 1983 . Al Mukhtar standing by with 'Gray Atlas' on towline while 'Gray Rove' attempts to put out the fire.
Note the PPE worn by the salvage crew on the back deck; shorts, no shirt and wellies. As Jimmy Todd said 'the good old days......"

Sorry for the quality of the pics. The originals are great but the scanned images crap...... Any tips on how to get better quality ? ? 

Got a lot more photos of GM vessels taken during the Iran-Iraq Way period when we had the Joint Venture with Selco Salvage.


Iain M


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> A couple photos taken during the salvage of 'Al Ahood' in 1983 . Al Mukhtar standing by with 'Gray Atlas' on towline while 'Gray Rove' attempts to put out the fire.
> Note the PPE worn by the salvage crew on the back deck; shorts, no shirt and wellies. As Jimmy Todd said 'the good old days......"
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the pics. The originals are great but the scanned images crap...... Any tips on how to get better quality ? ?
> 
> Got a lot more photos of GM vessels taken during the Iran-Iraq Way period when we had the Joint Venture with Selco Salvage.
> 
> 
> Iain M


Hi Iain,leave over already?

I have posted some pictures of the "Thorshavet" salvage on `Galleries` under the thread Marine Casualties. The problem with taking pics in situations like this is you cannot get pictures you really want...ie: of your actions/vessel.

In regard to photo enhancement I will Email you with an idea.(I am not sure if this would be the right place to `promote` another site ?)

Jim

PS. What was the original name of the "Gray Atlas" ? I don`t recall her at all.


----------



## Cobbydale

john richards said:


> Hi Cobbydale, Nick Trott "The Bahrain Bugle" ring any bells?
> Cheers John Richards


Nick aboard the AL MAHEEB


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Hi Iain,leave over already?
> 
> I have posted some pictures of the "Thorshavet" salvage on `Galleries` under the thread Marine Casualties. The problem with taking pics in situations like this is you cannot get pictures you really want...ie: of your actions/vessel.
> 
> In regard to photo enhancement I will Email you with an idea.(I am not sure if this would be the right place to `promote` another site ?)
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim, another week's leave so time to mess with scanners and pics. I just got some better results so have attached pics of the 'Aegis Faith' . 
It caught fire/ was set alight off Muscat, towed by Al Muheeb to offshore Fujeirah and eventually blown up in deep water to prevent a pollution incident.

The skipper of the Muheeb at the time was a Scottish guy who quit GM to become a hair dresser ( cant remember his name ).

The tanker was blown up by a guy from Nico Marine in Dubai who arrived on on old rattler called the 'Becca' . Small world 'cos the boat was originally the 'Cabinda Service' and I had been skipper on it in Indonesia years before.


----------



## Cobbydale

Kaituo said:


> A couple photos taken during the salvage of 'Al Ahood' in 1983 . Al Mukhtar standing by with 'Gray Atlas' on towline while 'Gray Rove' attempts to put out the fire.
> Note the PPE worn by the salvage crew on the back deck; shorts, no shirt and wellies. As Jimmy Todd said 'the good old days......"
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the pics. The originals are great but the scanned images crap...... Any tips on how to get better quality ? ?
> 
> Got a lot more photos of GM vessels taken during the Iran-Iraq Way period when we had the Joint Venture with Selco Salvage.
> 
> 
> Iain M


Fine shot of the AL MUHTAR


----------



## todd

(egg)


Kaituo said:


> Thanks Jim, another week's leave so time to mess with scanners and pics. I just got some better results so have attached pics of the 'Aegis Faith' .
> It caught fire/ was set alight off Muscat, towed by Al Muheeb to offshore Fujeirah and eventually blown up in deep water to prevent a pollution incident.
> 
> The skipper of the Muheeb at the time was a Scottish guy who quit GM to become a hair dresser ( cant remember his name ).
> 
> The tanker was blown up by a guy from Nico Marine in Dubai who arrived on on old rattler called the 'Becca' . Small world 'cos the boat was originally the 'Cabinda Service' and I had been skipper on it in Indonesia years before.


Blowing up a ship to avoid pollution ? ? ? I must be getting old and can still remember the "Torrey Canyon". `Attacked` by the RAF to try and burn-off/explode the thing and all to no avail. Ahhh Well!!(egg)


----------



## todd

Cobbydale said:


> Fine shot of the AL MUHTAR


Another of her in her original colours spraying an oil spill off Nasty Rasty.
Jim


----------



## Kaituo

*Gray Atlas*



todd said:


> Hi Iain,leave over already?
> 
> I have posted some pictures of the "Thorshavet" salvage on `Galleries` under the thread Marine Casualties. The problem with taking pics in situations like this is you cannot get pictures you really want...ie: of your actions/vessel.
> 
> In regard to photo enhancement I will Email you with an idea.(I am not sure if this would be the right place to `promote` another site ?)
> 
> Jim
> 
> PS. What was the original name of the "Gray Atlas" ? I don`t recall her at all.




Gray Atlas and Gray Antaeus were the old Al Rahib and Al Rahalla from Dubai Port. Bernard Howe came up with the names........still dont know who or what Antaeus was...

Iain M


----------



## todd

*Al Rahib/Rahallah*

Ta Iain,
This is the only photo I have of the Rahib/Rahallah it was taken on delivery to Dubai 1974(I think?) My memory is just about clinging-on at present.(Cloud) 

Jim


----------



## todd

*Al Rahib*

A rather poor picture of the tow done by "Al Rahib" in 1976.
(Texaco Frankfurt from Straits of Hormuz to Ras al Khaimah anchorage after she had been adrift for almost 2 days.)

Jim


----------



## Kaituo

*Rahib / Rahalla*

After the Rahib and Rahalla came up to the Bahrain fleet and had the name change, they got fitted with Intercon side-by-side AH/Towing winches and roller fairleaders aft for anchor snatching.
Unfortunately the winch controls were on the bridge wing so it was a 'two-man' job handling anchors and controlling the boat unless you had long long arms !

Atlas and Antaeus did a job with the DB Hercules but were no match for the Jackson boats when it came to anchor handling.....


Iain M


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> After the Rahib and Rahalla came up to the Bahrain fleet and had the name change, they got fitted with Intercon side-by-side AH/Towing winches and roller fairleaders aft for anchor snatching.
> Unfortunately the winch controls were on the bridge wing so it was a 'two-man' job handling anchors and controlling the boat unless you had long long arms !
> 
> Atlas and Antaeus did a job with the DB Hercules but were no match for the Jackson boats when it came to anchor handling.....
> 
> 
> Iain M


Hi Iain, Who took over the berthing duties in Dubai when the Rahib & Rahallah left.?.

Jim


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Hi Iain, Who took over the berthing duties in Dubai when the Rahib & Rahallah left.?.
> 
> Jim


Cant remember but they were 100% owned by DPS rather than GM/Inchcape.If I remember correctly they were Damen-designs.
I think Gavan King was still pilot with DPS at that time, so I'll send him a note to see if he remembers.........He's in China right now.
Certainly they still had the Irani crews from Qishm, who did an excellent job while I was piloting there.


----------



## Kaituo

*Experienced Tug Masters*



Kaituo said:


> Cant remember but they were 100% owned by DPS rather than GM/Inchcape.If I remember correctly they were Damen-designs.
> I think Gavan King was still pilot with DPS at that time, so I'll send him a note to see if he remembers.........He's in China right now.
> Certainly they still had the Irani crews from Qishm, who did an excellent job while I was piloting there.


I like this advert from Dubai Ports for Masters on their new Voith Schneider Tugs. Didn't realize dhows had VSP.......... or they did much towing for that matter.


VAC1043 - Tug Master
Job Family:	Operations	Location:	Jebel Ali, U.A.E.
Division:	DPW UAE MARINE JA - DEP	Contract Type:	Permanent

The Role: 
To command any one of the Port tugs, which are mainly used to assist the movement of vessel’s within the Port.

Responsibilities will include:

To command Port Tugs and ensure tugs are maintained and kept clean at all times for immediate use.
To provide towage assistance to vessels moving within the port for berthing and un berthing.
Placing and positioning the buoys marking the dredged entrance channel of the port to avoid accidents.
To exercise his tug and crew in all emergency routines frequently for emergency situations.
To assist in any oil Pollution clean-up using fixed spray installation on board to ensure pollution is cleared as quickly & efficiently as possible.
MARINE Department

The Marine Department controls on all the functions of the Marine, E.g.: Tugs, Mooring & Pilot Boats. It also controls Vessel Traffic & Marine Invoicing and, the pollution emergency. Furthermore, it arranges for Berthing & Sailing and, manages for the smooth & effective Berthing.

Person Requirements: 
In order to give credible support to the organisation, it is essential you have the following:

Skills & Experience

5 years sea experience as a skipper of a fishing boat or local craft dhow.




Doesn't say what the salary is !...............


Iain M


----------



## todd

I have just been on a site that had David Henshaw as the Operations Director for West Coast Towage/Towing , does anyone know if this is the same D.H. that worked for Gray Macs ?

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

todd said:


> I have just been on a site that had David Henshaw as the Operations Director for West Coast Towage/Towing , does anyone know if this is the same D.H. that worked for Gray Macs ?
> 
> Jim


One and the same Jim..


----------



## Kaituo

Not exactly a GM query, but do any of you remember the name of the wooden Lamnalco utility boat that used to work for Aramco ? I've got a bet with some guys here in Kuantan who do not believe wooden boats were used by oil companies in the Gulf.......
If I recall, this particular boat had been built in the US and had a wood hull with steel topsides.
The permanent skipper was an ex-Graymac guy who had originally come from UTC.


----------



## vincent simmonds

was it the ARK !!!!!!!! captain noah


----------



## China hand

*SA tugs*

Anyone know when the two big South African tugs, Sir John Ross n Coenrad Woultemade stopped being the biggest? Are they still going?


----------



## Gerard Carmichael

Cobbydale said:


> Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


Hi cobbydale, Had a couple of years with Mac's on their tankers, Al Shaheen, & Pacific Mariner 1973 / 1975. BP charter Abadan / Bahrain/ Abu Dhabi or Shell charter Dubai / Muscat /Doha. remember C. Clapperton, J. Cuttcliffe well
with their 2200 hrs radio chats,all over the Gulf. A spell of 'Ras al Tumb" & "Hangam" with weather. Did you ever come across D. Smilie on Gray Swift, crew changing out of Dubai, then to Head Office in Kuwait. I finished Graymacs, started with Lamnalco at Jabel Dhanna,also another Graymacs skipper Sam Stokes went to Jabel Dhanna. Gray Macs was agood outfit then.


----------



## Cobbydale

China hand said:


> Anyone know when the two big South African tugs, Sir John Ross n Coenrad Woultemade stopped being the biggest? Are they still going?


Yes they are still going..following details from Piet van Damm on TugTalk.

1976 S.A. JOHN ROSS, 1978 JOHN ROSS, 2003 SMIT AMANDLA

(sisterships: WOLRAAD WOLTEMADE, JOHN ROSS)
Registered: IMO 7385215 /(BMU)ON 43-19 /(VCT) ON 2106
2800 GRT - 2918 GRT, 875 NRT, L94,65m(85,65), B15,85m, D7,520m(8,62) - fifi, salv.
1 cpp, 2 rudders, bowthr. 800hp, 2x diesel 4tew V16cyl Mirrlees Blackstone type KVMR16, 19200bhp-14122kW-26200ihp total, sp 20kn, bp 210t

S.A. JOHN ROSS
1975 -27/03: Launched by "John Brown & Hamer Ltd" at Durban (ZAF) (YN 29)
1976: delivered to "Safmarine - South African Marine Corp Ltd" at Capetown (ZAF)
(ZAF flag, c/s ZTOW)
1977 -10/06: To "Allamanda Ltd" at Hamilton, Bermuda, renamed JOHN ROSS
(BMU flag, regd Hamilton, ON 43-19)
1982: (ZAF flag)
1983: registered 1983 under "John Ross Corp" at Panama
(PAN flag)
1996: mentioned in L.R. as owned by "J.R. Tug Pty Ltd", mng "Pentow Marine Pty Ltd" at Kingstown
(VCT flag, c/s J8FB)
2000: mentioned in L.R. as owned by "Pearl Shipping & Navigation", mng "Smit Marine South Africa"
2003: To "Smit Pentow" at Capetown (ZAF), renamed SMIT AMANDLA
(VCT flag, c/s ZTUG)


----------



## RayJordandpo

And not forgetting that the 'Wolraad Woltemade' was built at Robb Caledons, Leith.


----------



## China hand

Thanks,
I remember seeing the engines of one of them lifted in across the, was it S.A.CONSTANSIA?? in Durban.


----------



## Kaituo

*Safmarine Tugs*



China hand said:


> Thanks,
> I remember seeing the engines of one of them lifted in across the, was it S.A.CONSTANSIA?? in Durban.


I seem to recall that Peter Rimmer left Gray Macs to join one of those Safmarine tugs. Must have been a shock to the system after Muhtar,Muheeb and the Kabeer.........

Another icon of the GM Fleet ended up down in East Africa . The landing craft 'Gowera'....600HP and 6 knots in a following wind. Somehow it made it to Mombasa and traded on the Kenya coast for many years. Dont remember who delivered it but it must have been a interesting trip.........


----------



## vincent simmonds

and long


----------



## Hurricane H

In reply Todd I assume Jimmy, I stumbled on this site and saw you were asking about me and yes I was Operations Director for West coast for a good few years until we sold out the harbour operation in the Bristol Channel, Swansea and Port Talbot British Steel which we took off Alex's.We sold out to Wiesmuler in 2003 but kept the offshore operation with Valiant Nader ex Avenger and the Sir Michael ex Bever if you remember Bison and Bever at Kharg, the company then became WCT Offshore Ltd.I retired just over two years ago,though I still act as a consultant ops manager for Hannah Sheikh Group Bahrain and Purple Water Towing Malta.
If you google Capt David Henshaw go down to the Maritime Journal you will see the Garibaldo (Purple Water) the other tug is a voith, Tigrillo and the barges Archimedes semi sub and Crastinus pontoon, all based in Sicily. Sir Michael is in Cape Verde at the moment and I still cover this vessels ops .


----------



## Jacktar1

*Sullum Voe*

Hello Hurricane H,
Just wondering if you worked at Sullum Voe in the late 1970's What part of Wales are you located ?
Cheers.....Glan


----------



## todd

Hi Dave, Good to hear you are fit and well. The only 'Bison' I remember was stationed at Das Island (photo attached) I will have a look at the sites you mentioned and get back here later.

Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

Kaituo said:


> Not exactly a GM query, but do any of you remember the name of the wooden Lamnalco utility boat that used to work for Aramco ? I've got a bet with some guys here in Kuantan who do not believe wooden boats were used by oil companies in the Gulf.......
> If I recall, this particular boat had been built in the US and had a wood hull with steel topsides.
> The permanent skipper was an ex-Graymac guy who had originally come from UTC.


I worked for Qatar Navigation (QNNTC) in the late seventies early eighties. They had two wooden standby boats. I believe they were ex navy. They where a prat to get alongside of at sea when delivering fuel and water. They were so light you just blew them away.


----------



## Hurricane H

Jacktar1 said:


> Hello Hurricane H,
> Just wondering if you worked at Sullum Voe in the late 1970's What part of Wales are you located ?
> Cheers.....Glan


Yes I left Gray Mac in 1979 and went to Sullom Voe I served as master on the Swabbie for about seven years, then Lyrie last name Battleaxe and finally on the Shalder before going to West Coast Towing.
I now live in Ammanford South Wales an area I moved to in 1970.


----------



## Jacktar1

Thanks for the reply. In 1981 when I went to work in the Bahamas, another Brit (a Geordie) arrived the same time. Name was Ernie Grayson, I believe that he had just worked as Tugmaster at Sullum Voe.
Ammanford ?....Brings back happy memories....I was born in the Clydach area.
Cheers........Glan


----------



## Cobbydale

Hurricane H said:


> Yes I left Gray Mac in 1979 and went to Sullom Voe I served as master on the Swabbie for about seven years, then Lyrie last name Battleaxe and finally on the Shalder before going to West Coast Towing.
> I now live in Ammanford South Wales an area I moved to in 1970.


Hi Dave,
Nice to see your still around and in the involved with tugs.


----------



## Hurricane H

Cobbydale said:


> Hi Dave,
> Nice to see your still around and in the involved with tugs.


Hi Allan,
likewise,partly with tugs still, now shared with fast motorbikes and grandchildren and Beryl.
Hope you and Judith are well.
Dave


----------



## Cobbydale

Hurricane H said:


> Hi Allan,
> likewise,partly with tugs still, now shared with fast motorbikes and grandchildren and Beryl.
> Hope you and Judith are well.
> Dave


Hi dave,
Is your home phone number still the same...?


----------



## Hurricane H

Cobbydale said:


> Hi dave,
> Is your home phone number still the same...?


Hi Allan yes still the same,I will send you an email with address etc


----------



## Cobbydale

Hurricane H said:


> Hi Allan yes still the same,I will send you an email with address etc


Thanks Dave,
send me a PM
cheers
Alan.


----------



## willy watt

todd said:


> Hi Dave, Good to hear you are fit and well. The only 'Bison' I remember was stationed at Das Island (photo attached) I will have a look at the sites you mentioned and get back here later.
> 
> Jim


Hello Jimmy Tood and Dave Henshaw, how are you both doing???
Im still here in Sunny Vearcruz.

Willy Watt


----------



## Hurricane H

willy watt said:


> Hello Jimmy Tood and Dave Henshaw, how are you both doing???
> Im still here in Sunny Vearcruz.
> 
> Willy Watt


Hi Willy nice to hear from you,couldn't really forget you!
All the best to you and Maria amigo,I have sent you a PM speak to you soon.
Dave


----------



## todd

Dave some pics of 'Al Kabeer' you might like.

Jim


----------



## Joe Whelan

I think the vessel you refer to was the Lamnalco Gull ,Kevin Grimley was skipper.


----------



## Kaituo

*Al Kabeer / Gray Amazon*



todd said:


> Dave some pics of 'Al Kabeer' you might like.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
do you remember when the Al Kabeer was abandonded during a typhoon in the S.China Sea while towing a barge to Korea ? The crew later returned on board and resumed the voyage. Who was the Master at that time ..... ??

Gave us a few sleepless nights in Bahrain, thats for sure. No inmarsat in those days and no direct contact with the boat.

I think it was before the name change and before the boat went to work in the Red Sea.


----------



## todd

Kaituo said:


> Jim,
> do you remember when the Al Kabeer was abandonded during a typhoon in the S.China Sea while towing a barge to Korea ? The crew later returned on board and resumed the voyage. Who was the Master at that time ..... ??
> 
> Gave us a few sleepless nights in Bahrain, thats for sure. No inmarsat in those days and no direct contact with the boat.
> 
> I think it was before the name change and before the boat went to work in the Red Sea.


Hi Iain, I think it was a guy called Ken Bales (If I am wrong forgive me Ken).
Also I think she in turn was salved by a Japanese Tug...I understood she had broken her prop shaft. I sailed with the C/E on his next trip but cannot remember his name. (Pierce McCabe comes to mind but once again I cannot be sure,)

Jim


----------



## Hurricane H

todd said:


> Dave some pics of 'Al Kabeer' you might like.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, thanks for the pics,a bit late responding but I haven't been on this site for ages.
Have you ever heard anything of the likes of Eddy ,Sid, Colo etc,I sometimes speak to Leo but haven't for ages last time he'd had open heart surgery after collapsing out walking his dog and being found by the paper boy who saved his life.


----------



## todd

Dave, Sid was up at Grangemouth with Leo,Colo went to Fords I believe and Eddy went Training Master for tugs at Ras Tannurah but I haven't heard from any of them for years. I tried to get in touch with Eddy via a site called Aramco Expats but had no luck in that dept. If you manage to get in touch with him,or any off the 'Old-Crowd' pass my regards on to them. Maybe someone reading this may have some info ?, I will keep my fingers crossed.
Give Leo my best next time you speak to him.

Jim.


----------



## vincent simmonds

my friend Colin Laugharne worked with Eddy at Ras Tannurah he was on Aramcos Marjan 1 said Eddy was a nice man to work with


----------



## todd

vincent simmonds said:


> my friend Colin Laugharne worked with Eddy at Ras Tannurah he was on Aramcos Marjan 1 said Eddy was a nice man to work with


Vince, thanks for the 'heads-up' on Eddy, does Colin know where he went/is ? I would be grateful if you have an address for him you would send it to me via a PM.

Regards Jim.


----------



## vincent simmonds

sorry colin last met him 30 years ago were has the years gone he says


----------



## John Campbell

Kaituo said:


> Nick Axiotes was a good friend of mine and godfather to my daughter who was born in Bahrain in 1978. He was pilot at Sitra for Bapco and after he was 'retired' from Bapco he became Port Captain for IMS in Mina Sulman. IMS were doing lots of STS at Bahrain Light Vessel when there was an embargo on oil to S.Africa. They had a couple of 3000 BHP tugs, Al Khalij and another newer boat which name I cant recall. They worked for Graymacs at Jeddah and Yanbu for a while.
> Nick died in 1985 ? back in Hull after getting sick in Bahrain. He was a great guy and even after leaving Bapco, he was Entertainment Secretary at the Bapco Club at Awali........
> He once told me his son managed the bar at Hull KR Rugby Club but didn't know much about his UK connections, although he was great mate of Barney Garrod at United.
> 
> Iain M


Yes I rember Nick when he was a pilot at Sitra - I was with Caltex at the time and we went frequently to Sitra. You may also know Roy Stallard also a Sitra Piot about the same era. He sadly passed away in Cornwall last month after a short illness.
JC


----------



## todd

John Campbell said:


> Yes I rember Nick when he was a pilot at Sitra - I was with Caltex at the time and we went frequently to Sitra. You may also know Roy Stallard also a Sitra Piot about the same era. He sadly passed away in Cornwall last month after a short illness.
> JC


Is this the 'Big' John who went to work for Bahrain Dry Docks ? If so you might remember me...I was on the 'Gray Titan' when she used that million ton dry dock around about 1982. You used to run me to and from the Brit Club whilst we were there.

Jim Todd.


----------



## johnross

*To all old Gray Mack Masters*

Hello ,Just new to this site. My name is Pete Rimmer, Ex Gray mack and other points north. After reading the forum I must admit that I thought most of you had slipped your moorings. Never mind its nice to here that some of the old school are still alive and kicking in particular Mr Willy Watt of whom I would have thought departed the planet years ago. Bill, if you read this drop alin.

Regards to all the Tugmen. Pete Rimmer


----------



## johnross

*Bahrain*



willy watt said:


> Hello Jimmy Tood and Dave Henshaw, how are you both doing???
> Im still here in Sunny Vearcruz.
> 
> Willy Watt


Wily, How are you doing. 

Regards, Pete Rimmer


----------



## Cobbydale

johnross said:


> Wily, How are you doing.
> 
> Regards, Pete Rimmer


Now then Rimmer what you up too these days..?


----------



## Hurricane H

johnross said:


> Hello ,Just new to this site. My name is Pete Rimmer, Ex Gray mack and other points north. After reading the forum I must admit that I thought most of you had slipped your moorings. Never mind its nice to here that some of the old school are still alive and kicking in particular Mr Willy Watt of whom I would have thought departed the planet years ago. Bill, if you read this drop alin.
> 
> Regards to all the Tugmen. Pete Rimmer


Hi Pete how are you doin' "Hows the Liverpool national dress"!

Dave H


----------



## todd

Hurricane H said:


> Hi Pete how are you doin' "Hows the Liverpool national dress"!
> 
> Dave H


Dave, that was only for wearing in the 'Moon Plaza'....(Jester) (Smoke)

Jim


----------



## Hurricane H

todd said:


> Dave, that was only for wearing in the 'Moon Plaza'....(Jester) (Smoke)
> 
> Jim


It's still there ! the Moon Plaza that is! I was out there on business a couple of years ago and its still standing, didn't stay there though! Bahrain you wouldn't recognise anymore its changed so much.Like Dubai it's not a change for the better either, Dubai is just Bling City apart from a small area around the creek which is still recognisable.


----------



## Kaituo

johnross said:


> Hello ,Just new to this site. My name is Pete Rimmer, Ex Gray mack and other points north. After reading the forum I must admit that I thought most of you had slipped your moorings. Never mind its nice to here that some of the old school are still alive and kicking in particular Mr Willy Watt of whom I would have thought departed the planet years ago. Bill, if you read this drop alin.
> 
> Regards to all the Tugmen. Pete Rimmer


Hello Peter, good to hear you are still going strong. You still in S.Africa or back in L'pool ?
I think the last time we met was in that alehouse near Seacombe Ferry, just after you left Gray Macs. God, how long ago was that !......


Iain M


----------



## B.Nicholson

Hurricane H
Jacktar
Kiatuo 
Cobbydale 
Who are these people. I dont know them . Do they have something to hide Bob Nicholson


----------



## todd

Can anyone help to let me know and when the 'Graytitan' 'lost' her huge mast structure ? As far as I can make out it was there when I left her mid 85 and missing the next photo I have of her taken 1987. 

Jim


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> Can anyone help to let me know and when the 'Graytitan' 'lost' her huge mast structure ? As far as I can make out it was there when I left her mid 85 and missing the next photo I have of her taken 1987.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
IMS took off the high monitor tower when they bought the Titan from GMMS and renamed it 'Imsalv ?? ' ( some animal like Jaguar or Puma ). I went to Dubai in Nov 1989 to buy the 'Titan' for Huawei Offshore and the boat was delivered to the Chinese in S'pore early 1990. Huawei further modified the boat, fitting a tow-hook and decommissioning the stern thruster and DP system.
I took the now-renamed 'Hualong' from S'pore up to Shekou where she is still working for Huawei !
The boat was never the same after IMS changed the Alco engines for EMDs........


----------



## todd

Iian, Long time 'no hear'. The Titan had a tow hook fitted in Shields when she was first bought by GM's and was used by us when doing berthing duties at Das, I don't know what happened to that one (?)
Glad to see she is still in commission, thanks for the info Mi Amigo.

Jim


----------



## todd

This thread has been quiet of late, here is a photo of the 'Runnymede' (from the SN gallery posted by munroejah) after being deployed to Fiji.

Jim


----------



## Hurricane H

Hi all hope you are all alive and kicking, have spoken with Cobbydale and Pete Rimmer now master of a German tug 23,000 bhp Uranus read into that what you will! and John Cross, Hope Willy,Toddy and George all still going strong, as for me still on the payroll with various companies in fact renewing my cert at 70 though no plans to go to sea. Just riding fast bikes and keeping away from fast woman!


----------



## todd

Hi Dave, All is OK down here in sunny Spain, I can still manage to get a few San Miguel and the occasional Wood's 100 to help 'oil the joints'.
Take care.
Regards to all,
Jim


----------



## kenbales2004

*Al Kabeer*

Hi Jim

Just ploughing through the post which I haven't seen.
Came across the reference to the Al Kabeer being disabled in typhoon.
You were correct, I was the master.
We were caught in typhoon towing barge from Singapore to Ulsan.
I had joined in Manila and found after I sailed we only had 5 cylinders out of on the engine working.
Not the best of starts.
Typhoon struck us off the east coast of Taiwan and the winch brakes failed and the wire ran out so we lost the barge.
We started to get around the back of the typhoon when the large mushroom vent under the tow rail on the aft deck lost its top.
The water flooded onto the switchboard and we lost all power, including the engines.
We drifted around a bit with winds over 120 knots and when the typhoon passed we we towed into Ishigaki in Japan by the coastguard. (That was a freebie form the Jap govt).
Spent 3 weeks waiting for another typhoon to pass and the Al Kabeer was towed to Keelung where she dry docked and repaired.
I left her there.
I believe she eventually became the Flying Fox for Cory Towing.
I saw what looked very much like her being cut up for scrap in Curacao in 2007.

All the best.


----------



## todd

Hi Ken.
Found this somewhere in these pages, don't know if you have seen it ?
(Why are you peeping from around the vent ? (Jester) )
Jim


----------



## Joe w

Cor Ken Balesyou had hair then.
That was a long time ago didn't know you have been with Gray Macs Ken.
Remember a little Welsh Man running a crew boat in Soyo who had been with Gray Macs named Charlie can't remember his second name but nice guy.


----------



## kenbales2004

Jimmy. Probably coz it was so damned cold. Looks like a cod war picture.
Joe the hair didn't last long you can see the signs already. The Welshman would be Charlie (Poser) Proctor. I believe he's passed away and gets a mention somewhere in these dispatches.


----------



## Ant P

Hi All,
This is a bit of a long shot, but I was wondering if anybody remembers Gerry Blackburn from GAC. I know his wife Liz and she asked if I could find anything out about him. I know it sounds strange, but he was the Master of the GAC vessel Anita that was sunk by a mine off Khor Fakkan 15th August 1987. Four others were lost. If any has any stories of the sinking or about Gerry please let me know as Liz has only really now started to want to know what really happened and I can only find little bits and piece on the info web. Even GAC themselves don't have much in their archives.

Regards to Peter Rimmer who I sailed with on the Irishman I think it was. I am currently working with Swires out of Singapore.

Thanks in advance for any help received, Tony Porter


----------



## Varley

Tony,

Can't help you but equally can't help myself from commenting. If that was the first mining then I had been taken out to Al Farabi (Frank Botham and Jon Wiseman, [& John Jackson?]) the previous day.

I had been sent to 'show the flag' - someone from the office to prove the generosity of war bonus in such safe cir***stances!

I had moaned mightily before going - primarily because the electrical problems, that were the pretext of the trip, were clearly in the realm of 'maker's men' - amongst my moans had been that it was obvious to me that mines were an obvious risk. My boss, also MoD liaison, ridiculed this saying that the was absolutely no military intelligence suggesting mines and that I would be perfectly safe. I am sorry it was your Oppo who proved me right, for all I know it was he who ferried me out the previous day.

The day after I "transferred my flag" to Endurance Glory at Dubai - Brian French had to bring her in pick me up as the tug, supposed to ferry me out, wouldn't go any further out.

I expressed my opinion of naval intelligence quite emphatically on my return which did, at least, get me double bubble for the time I spent out there.

Unlikely as it seems the trips were not a complete waste of my limited talents either.


----------



## Joe w

*That's him Ken*



kenbales2004 said:


> Jimmy. Probably coz it was so damned cold. Looks like a cod war picture.
> Joe the hair didn't last long you can see the signs already. The Welshman would be Charlie (Poser) Proctor. I believe he's passed away and gets a mention somewhere in these dispatches.


Yes you are right Ken that was the chap who I worked with down in Angola.
Really nice guy,sorry to hear he has passed away.
Take care in Singapore believe you are still there.
Joe


----------



## Jack Bell

Hi Jim remember me Jack Bell I was one of the shore based engineers at the Moon Base Bahrain.Stll in contact with John Hendry who I will be visiting later this year.


----------



## WilliamH

Jack, your name rings a bell, sorry about that, but I can't put a face to it. Were you by any chance referred to as Jacky Bell while you were at the Marine Base.I was at Bahrain Slipway 1977-1986. give my best regards to John Henry when you see him 
Bill Hayes


----------



## Jack Bell

Yes the "y" fell off some where along the line years ago.I am now living in St.Ives Cambridgeshire.My wife Margaret passed away 16 years ago .I am now retired and loving it.Go to the gym most week days to keep fit.Will hopfully be seeing John Hendry this spring,but should be on the phone before then and I will tell him I am in contact with you.Are you in contact with anyone else from Barhain.Regards Jack Bell


----------



## WilliamH

Jack, I am in touch ( Christmas letters, emails) with Ian Carnachan and Ann, Ian retired from Lloyds about 4 years ago, they live in Northern Island. I am also in touch with Mardi, George Cunninams widow, George died after retiring to Portugal, his wife still lives in the Algarve, their son Colin, still lives and works in Bahrain. The only other family I have contact with is Wilfred Turner's, they live on Humberside.
By the way Ian Matherson is a member on this site.


----------



## Billy Cranham

Hi Pete its you long lost Cus Billy living now in Kyrgyzstan
no tugs here mate how you doing Lynn & family ok.

Just got into this email stuff Ha Ha drop us a line.
[email protected] coming to UK end of this month could
have a pint or two Ha Ha.

Billy


----------



## Billy Cranham

*Gray Titan*



Cobbydale said:


> Any old Gray Mac skippers about..?


Hi Billy Cranham here joined GM in 1972 living now in Kyrgyzstan great time with the lads, Leo Campilla is still around will see him soon, good to see Toddy,Eddie and Billy Watt still going strong.Looking for a photo
of Gray Titan I was onboard when engine l blow up that was with IMS,
Then they sold her to China.
regards Billy


----------



## tony Allard

so where were these tugs from or built? the UK or elsewhere, i remember reading a book called tugs today, and in it McTay marine built many tugs and line handlers that went over to the middle east.


----------



## todd

Billy Cranham said:


> Hi Billy Cranham here joined GM in 1972 living now in Kyrgyzstan great time with the lads, Leo Campilla is still around will see him soon, good to see Toddy,Eddie and Billy Watt still going strong.Looking for a photo
> of Gray Titan I was onboard when engine l blow up that was with IMS,
> Then they sold her to China.
> regards Billy


Hi Ya Bill,

I was on Gray Titan for 5 years and often wondered when she left GMacs(I left mid 1985), lost her monitor mast etc., she is (was ?) called the Hua Long in China and the Iain Matherson (S)was also in that Company in the Office.
I have attached a trio of pics of the GT, the one of her in dock was when she was first brought to the UK and Gray Macs for the addition of the gas turbine and the DP set up.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## willy watt

Well Well Well, Billy Cranham, what are you doing in Kyrgyzstan?
I am still here working in Vearcruz although I should have retired, but being tight, I need the money.
Contact me on [email protected]
Have a good time in the UK and tell Leo we send our regards.
If you are around Peter Rimmer, then drop me a line.
All the Best,
Willy Watt.



Billy Cranham said:


> Hi Pete its you long lost Cus Billy living now in Kyrgyzstan
> no tugs here mate how you doing Lynn & family ok.
> 
> Just got into this email stuff Ha Ha drop us a line.
> [email protected] coming to UK end of this month could
> have a pint or two Ha Ha.
> 
> Billy


----------



## todd

A VERY HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS 2014 'to all our readers'

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

todd said:


> A VERY HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS 2014 'to all our readers'
> 
> Jim


All the best to you Jim too


----------



## todd

Hi long time 'off subject' and this is not really about GM's tugs but does anyone remember any of the names of the AWALCO tugs ?

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## WilliamH

todd said:


> Hi long time 'off subject' and this is not really about GM's tugs but does anyone remember any of the names of the AWALCO tugs ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Did they not have one called "Justine".i can remember their eng supts one was Wilf Shoemaker the other Pete Yeomans.


----------



## todd

WH...Cheers amigo.

Many Thanks,
Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

WilliamH said:


> Did they not have one called "Justine".i can remember their eng supts one was Wilf Shoemaker the other Pete Yeomans.


I sailed with Pete Yeomans when he was engineer with United Towing


----------



## RayJordandpo

Does anyone remember those two Gray Mac coastal tankers which used to moor up to the rigs in the Persian Gulf?. It will have been around 1980 when I saw them, I believe it was Zakum or Al Shaheen fields were they operated. They would drop their anchor, back up and tie up to the rigs supply boat style to discharge fuel and water. No mean feat on a single screw tanker with not even a bow thrust.


----------



## todd

Hi Ray, Gray Macs had a tanker named the 'Al Shaheen'...maybe it was her, they also had 'Fareeda' and the 'Fieza' (s) but I am not sure if they were 'tar-boilers'.

Jim


----------



## todd

todd said:


> Hi Ray, Gray Macs had a tanker named the 'Al Shaheen'...maybe it was her, they also had 'Fareeda' and the 'Fieza' (s) but I am not sure if they were 'tar-boilers'.
> 
> Jim


PS: they also had another tanker called 'Assam'.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Thanks Jim,
I also remember taking fresh water to a Gray Mac tug being used as a stand by boat. It was an old single screw job with an open top bridge, built in Port Glasgow as I recall. The skipper had an extra masters ticket as did his back to back. I believe they were ex lecturers at a nautical college in Iran. I was working for Qatar Nav (QNNTC) at the time.


----------



## todd

The BP tugs were built in Bowling nr. Glasgow. Al Gaffay, Ahzarnah, and Dalma I believe. They were still working when I left Das in 1985.
PS: I had an extra Master's ticket in case I lost the original. (Jester)

Jim


----------



## RayJordandpo

It was 'Dalma' where I took the fresh water to. It was some sort of an "unofficial" agreement between the two companies as no paperwork was ever exchanged and I always received a case of beer for my troubles. I can't remember the names of the skippers but one was an old guy who had worked for Gray Mac for donkeys years, a nice old guy who was a bit of a musician playing guitar and electric organ. The other skipper was a really tall guy who had to leave his previous job as a nautical college lecturer in Iran in a hurry but vowed he would be returning one day


----------



## Kaituo

*Awalco Tugs*

Just looked at this Graymac site after a couple of years abscence in Indonesia ! Funny enough I am in contact with Tony Howett and John Vickers (ex Awalco) thru Facebook and always was interested in their boats as they were ex Theriot tugs from N.Sea, and John and I had worked for Theriot long before coming to Graymacs......

ex Theriot boats were : Justine, Martha, Greek Gal, Texas Gal whilst others non-Theriot were Paris (sunk at Lavan maiden trip) and a couple of new builds I cant remember.......

For Gray Titan friends, she is still working as Hua Long in Bohai Bay, North China. Never managed to get her to trim anything except down by the head ! Probably due to change from Alco engines to while she was with IMS.
Anyway, good to see you guys are all alive and kicking !


----------



## WilliamH

Talking of Awalco ,Ian, can you remember the guys from Awalco who took over the Anchor inn and turned it into a fish restaurant called the Ship Ahoy, they brought a chef from Singapore, the food was fantastic.


----------



## todd

Hi Iain, Dave glad to see you back on here.

Jim


----------



## Kaituo

todd said:


> PS: they also had another tanker called 'Assam'.


While I was there ( 1975-86 ) Gray Macks had quite a coastal tanker fleet including 
'Faiza' and 'Fareeda'....bitumen boats
'Al Soreya', 'Al Shaheen', 'Assahm', Azhara', 'Al Faris', 'Khalij','Dilmun' and 'Pacific Trader'....all clean products or bunkers.

Al Soreya caught fire and was gutted while discharging mogas at A/Dhabi and 'Dilmun' sank off Das Island. Pacific Trader was sold to Fiji around 1978. The 'Soreya' was rebuilt as a static bunker barge by Tex Rankin at Sitra and eventually moored in the Khor.

Later we also managed 2 ex BP 'bird-class' Tankers owned by Sharohk Al Sharif. Think they were called 'Newstead' and 'New Brighton'. A kinda nefarious deal which I understand involved Roller convertibles and other exotica !........These vessels ran bunkers from Lavan to Red Sea ports.....


----------



## Kaituo

WilliamH said:


> Talking of Awalco ,Ian, can you remember the guys from Awalco who took over the Anchor inn and turned it into a fish restaurant called the Ship Ahoy, they brought a chef from Singapore, the food was fantastic.


Bill, dont remember the Ship Ahoy, must have been after my time. I do recall the Nabi Al Sharif and his wife Maggie has a chippy down near the US Navy Base at Jufair. Sold excellent fish n chips but was a long haul if you lived in Budaiya !


----------



## kevintoon

My father was Bill Rutherford, worked on Tyne Tugs from the age of 15 until he worked in the gulf. He then spent some time up at South Queensferry before he retired.


----------



## Dave Lumsden

WilliamH said:


> Todd
> The Grand Banks cruiser in the "Moon Base" picture is the Tybah, it was bought by Gray Macks for the exclusive use of Chief Executive (Gulf). Bernard Howe and Alex Blair had there own cruiser which they used for fishing.


----------



## Dave Lumsden

Hi Gentlemen, new joiner here, I am the current and proud owner of MV Tybah! She is still going strong and is immaculate condition thanks to the diligence of her previous owner of 30 years. She resides in New Zealand now and is a much loved part of our family!
Kind regards.


----------

